# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  kako osloboditi traumu

## erik

rodila sam 2006 u Rijeci,
bilo je gadno, obečala sam sebi i svijetu -nikad više.
oporavak duug i bolan, dojenje također...

i sad se pojavila želja za bebicom...ali od pomisli stisne me u srcu.

što je najsmješnije cijelu sam trudnoću visila na forumu, 
educirala se, meditirala, uživala, plan je bio bez dripa i epid.,
stolčić, dojenje pod OBAVEZNO, i hrabrile su me divne priče sa ovog foruma.
strah nije postojao, bila sam spremna na bol, jaku bol, ali ovo...

i sad ovo pišem da si malo posložim u duši sve što me tišti, još imam grč suza za otpustiti.

u kratko ću opisati porod, pa molim mišljenja,
znam da niste primalje, ali imate iskustva pa me baš zanima.

1.nisam se otvarala, trudovi odmah jaki u razmaku od pol minute,
   počelo u 22h, rodila u 10.
2.osoblje je znalo da želim prirodan porod, ali dr. je odmah rekao da to      
   neće baš ići tako jer se ne otvaram, pa u najgorem slučaju drip i epidur.
   ali dati će mi maksim. vremena
3.uglavnom cijelu noć na ctg-u, inekcija za opuštanje mišića, infuzija,  
   pregled na kom su me otvarali a da ne znam, drip i epidur. nakon dugog  
   ubjeđivanja dr. da ću kolabirati kod izgona, i sigurno bi bih bila
4.u 8 pregled, nisu mi rekli koliko sam otvorena nego me doktor otvorio  
  do kraja, i rekao skidaj s epid. krećemo
mislila sam umrijet, izgon je trajao sat i pol, beba je gurala ali nikako van, 
dobra stvar što me primalja masirala, a dr. nije legao na trbuh da požuri nego samo gledao, ali bol je bila pretjerana, trudovi su mi mila majka naspram izgona, 
nisam vrištala ni vikala, sve sam snage uprla u to da slušam njih i radim sve kako treba i ne rasipam energiju.
na kraju sam se počela gušiti, pluća kao da će prsnuti a nikako do zraka,
ali to je bilo u zadnjem trudu.

erik se rodio, lijep, apgar 10/10 unatoć svemu što su mi dali.
*
moja pitanja su:*

što onda kad se žena ne otvori?
oni nisu smjeli više čekati jer je vodenjak puknuo u 21h
i to je previše vremena jer se on opako nagutao plodne vode, ali sve ok hvala bogu,
taj drip očito ne otvara, jel to slučaj za carski?
ja sam od 21 do 24 bila na lopti, pa je došao dr. i rekao, ma vi ćete se sigurno otvoriti, imate takvu energiju, i nisu me mučili trudovi, koliko god da su bili jaki, to sam super podnosila...
unatoč mom potimizmu, sa tijelom nešto nije bilo kako treba.

znam da ima puno gorih poroda od moga,
ne mislim da sa neka posebna pačenica,
ali bojim se, divim se majkama koje to tako prirodno odrade...

što je najgore kao da su me nadrogirali,
imala sam 100% vjere u njih jer oni znaju a ja sam tu prvi put,
i tek nakon desetak dana mi se počelo slagati... da nisam zadovoljna,
da je moglo drugačije...
je li?

----------


## mamma san

Ne znam odgovore na tvoja pitanja, ali na sam opis tvojeg poroda, stislo mi se srce od užasa.   :Sad:

----------


## erik

ma ja sam svjesna da ima puno većih užasa i težih priča, moja ima sretan kraj, ali ja nisam tip žene koja kaže, ma bilo je teško, 
drugi put će biti bolje, sad znam više...

moja duša pati, kao da mi je nanesena velika nepravda,
kao da je moglo biti drugačije, pa krivim sebe jer nisam više znala,
ali nisam puno znala o dripu i epiduralnoj jer sam bila u miru da mi to neće trebati... znala sam da je štetno i da to neću, i naravno da ću imati prirodan porod, a kad ono...

i tek sad to otpuštam, ili se suočavam s time, ne znam ni sama  :Sad:

----------


## saska7

> i tek sad to otpuštam, ili se suočavam s time, ne znam ni sama


tek sad?
10 dana poslije?! pa ti si fantasticna...ne daj se i probaj ne ici u krivnju..najteze za napraviti, znam...

napravila si najbolje sto si mogla. doktori su te podrzali, ali nije ispalo kako si se nadala - uvijek je lako biti general poslije bitke.
pogledaj rezultat - malo cudo kraj tebe - i otpusti krivnju. sad je sve OK i to je stvarno najvaznije

kuzim da ne mozes ne pitati se jel moglo bolje, drugacije, da si mozda...to su sve sbbkbb pitanja na koja nema odgovora, a sad si bebi i sebi potrebna citava, u ovom trenutku, a ne u nekim gotovim pricama...

saljem pozitivne vibre da se sto prije maknes iz pretumbavanja 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 drzi se 
 :Love:

----------


## mikka

saska, pise da je rodila 2006.

ja sam se trauma sa svog prvog, induciranog poroda rijesila tek kad sam rodila curu doma, potpuno prirodno, u divnoj atmosferi. taj predivan osjecaj me jos uvijek drzi, i sad jedva cekam slijedeci porod  :Grin:  

znam kako se osjecas. dozvoli si da odbolujes. pricaj o tome. to je ipak najintimniji dogadaj u zivotu zene, i stvarno nije lako kad ti se uplete horda nepoznatih ljudi. 

a zasto..? probaj procitati knjigu ine may gaskin "guide to childbirth", mozda nades neke zanimljive odgovore.  :Love:

----------


## saska7

> saska, pise da je rodila 2006.


ajme corave zene....
svejedno stoji da je prica zavrsena i nepromijenjiva. i da treba dalje..i da je to tak lako reci i tako tesko uciniti (iz osobnog iskustva)

drzim fige da sto prije prestane vrtiti se u krugu u kojem nema odgovora vec samo krivnja..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## saska7

dodatak...za pripremu za novu trudnocu meni je cudo ucinila knjiga MIND OVER LABOR 
toplo preporucam  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

*erik* nemam baš nekih riječi ohrabrenja, ali ja imam panični strah od ponovnog poroda tako da te u potpunosti razumijem. Da mi se ovo sa drugog poroda (koji je isto bio u Rijeci i postpartum mi je bio jako dug i bolan i imam doživotne posljedice) desilo na prvom, ostala bi definitivno na samo jednom djetetu. Ovako mi je prvi porod (u inozemstvu) ostao u predivnom sjećanju pa sam se odlučila na još jedno dijete. Ako imaš financijskih mogućnosti, da odeš kod Podobnika, Postojnu...?
Sretno i znam kako se osjećaš!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## erik

curke hvala vam!

s jedne strane znam da ne mogu promijeniti i da trebam dalje,
i mislila sam da je sve ok, do jučer kad mi je prijateljica otišla u rađaonu,
uf...

sad osjećam da mi trebaju odgovori, 
mislim da ću poslati mail njihovoj glavnoj primalji s kojom sam i dogovarala porod, ali ona nije bila u toj smjeni...
sigurna sam da će mi odgovoriti,
i onda ću imati kompletnu priču, tj. odgovore i mislim da mi samo to još fali.

a emocije su se mijenjale,
bila sam zadovoljna porodom prvih dana, 
zatim nisam, pa sam bila ponosna na sebe i malog kako smo to super odradili,
pa sam se osjećala krivom jer nisam znala više i dopustila sam da za moj porod odlučuju doktori...

voljela bih imati bar dvoj djece, a pošto si trudnoću moram planirati (jer imam jako loše vene pa ljeto s trbuhom moram izbjeći svakako),
hvata me strah i pritisak, najlakše bi bilo da pustim da se desi, ali...

mikka kako si se ti odlučila na drugu bebu?
na žalost ja nisam tip da kažem, želim bebu pod svaku cijenu...
a što mi još olakšava da ne idem na drugo je moja životna želja da udomim a ako uspijem i usvojim dijete, tu me i muž 100% podržava,
to me nije prošlo ni sad kad imam svoje biološko dijete,
tako da to ne smatram opcijom nego velikom željom..
pa drugu trudnoću puštam nekako...kao ima vremena, a sad vidim da vrijeme ide, pogotovo ako ne želim veliku razliku između njih...

----------


## erik

iridana2666 imam mogučnosti, mogu i u privatno rodilište u Zg,
ali gle moja prijateljica je dogovorila porod u puli sa svojim doktorom, pa je on tjedan dana prije otišao na porod,
ja sam dogovorila u rijeci s Barbarom F. pa nije bila njena smjena,
tako da više ne vjerujem u dogovore, nego bude kako bude.
a na tu situaciju kako bude, utjećemo puno i sami, svojim vjerovanjima, strahovima, vjeri, i svime, i zato se i bojim jer sam frcala od pozitive, svojom opuštenoću i srećom zarazila bih svakoga tko mi se našao u blizini, 
i opet, sve naopačke, nisam se otvarala, a nisam osjećala strah niti pri porodu, strah je došao tek kasnije.
zato sad pomislim kakav ću porod tek sad imati kad se tako bojim  :Sad:

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 imam mogučnosti, mogu i u privatno rodilište u Zg,
> ali gle moja prijateljica je dogovorila porod u puli sa svojim doktorom, pa je on tjedan dana prije otišao na porod,
> ja sam dogovorila u rijeci s Barbarom F. pa nije bila njena smjena,
> tako da više ne vjerujem u dogovore, nego bude kako bude.
> a na tu situaciju kako bude, utjećemo puno i sami, svojim vjerovanjima, strahovima, vjeri, i svime, i zato se i bojim jer sam frcala od pozitive, svojom opuštenoću i srećom zarazila bih svakoga tko mi se našao u blizini, 
> i opet, sve naopačke, nisam se otvarala, a nisam osjećala strah niti pri porodu, strah je došao tek kasnije.
> zato sad pomislim kakav ću porod tek sad imati kad se tako bojim


Zalud tebi tvoj pozitivan stav i nada kada većina ovisi o drugima (nažalost), a zašto sve prepustiti slučajnosti kada sve možeš znati i dogovoriti se unaprijed i u miru uživati u trudnoći? Ja sam tako pri prvom porodu i ostao mi je u prelijepom sjećanju, drugi (koji sam prepustila slučajnosti kao i ti, tj. nisam - borila se za svoja prava i želje do zadnjeg dana, ali mi nisu htjeli ni dozvolili ispuniti moje zahtjeve   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ne želim ni spominjati   :Sad:   :Mad:  .

----------


## erik

pristajem svaki dan na pola sata onih zadnjih jakih trudova, samo da nikad ne osjetim onu bol ručnog otvaranja i izgona bebe kroz porođajni kanal, koji uopće nije bio spreman, nego mehanički otvoren....

a rodile mi dvi bliske prijateljice, jedna jučer, jedna prije mj dana,
tako guštam u njihovim bebama i svemu, lovi me takav gušt,
jer prvih 4 bebinih mjeseci je bilo jako teško,
imala sam jake bolove kod dojenja zbog kandide za koju niti nisam znala da je imam... 
pa ta 4mj sam nekako propustila i nisam uživala u bebici od 
svakodnevnih i cijelodnevnih glavobolja koje su se javljale nakon trpljenja boli kod dojenja....
i ako želim biti zimska trudnica, sad mi je vrijeme, erik će u studenom 2g, 
ali ja nikako da se opustim i prepustim :/

----------


## Kanga

erik   :Love:  

meni je u svladavanju emocionalne traume nakon prvog poroda pomagao jedan pomalo apsurdni pristup. namjerno bih isla kontra svojih obrambenih mehanizama i dozvoljavala negativnim emocijama da me potpuno preplave, suocavajuci se tako s najranjivijim i najslabijim dijelovima sebe. kad bih dotakla samo dno tog procesa (potpuno se dezintegrirala), jedino sto bih jos uvijek u sebi pronalazila bilo je ono neunistivo - snaga, sposobnost i volja da ponovo rodim. ima li ti to smisla?

tvoj je porod jedno iskustvo. ono je tvoje. mozda je moglo biti drugacije, i opet bi bilo tvoje. ono nije pozitivno, negativno, stetno, korisno, vrijedno, bezvrijedno... nista od tih suzenih interpretacija. 

i ne zaboravi - svaki put je drugacije.

 :Love:

----------


## erik

kužim, to sam i ja počela raditi jer meni riječi poput -ma to se zaboravi...
ne znače ništa. sve to ishlapi, ali neka bol je ostala u meni,
i sad joj dopuštam da ispliva, i ima smisla.

*kanga* ti imaš troje slatkića i to si sve napravila ho-ruk kako vidim, 
svaka čast, a evo još nečeg čega se "bojim",
malo glupo pitanje ali eto...
uvijek sam mislila da postoje žene koje imaju energije i sposonosti za jedno dijete, neke za petero, neke za dvoje... 
pita me nedavno jedan gospodin, kada planiramo drugo, kao sad je najbolje da nije velika razlika u godinama...
a ja rekoh, ajme jedva nalazim energiju za ovog zvrka, ne znam gdje bih našla energije za dvoje!
on je rekao, kad to dijete dođe, jednostavno dobiješ tu energiju, 
i bude sve ok, kao i s jednim...

i tu sam se zamislila, s djetetom dobiješ i novu energiju,
jeli to tako ili   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

pri kraju trudnoce s Tonkom imala sam jednu krizu kad sam gubila samopouzdanje, neprestano se pitala kako cu uspjeti spajati kraj s krajem s dvoje malih (Jerko me sam potpuno okupirao svojim potrebama). dogadalo mi se da zavrsim u suzama kad bih o tome pricala s mm-om. i gle cuda - kad se Tonka rodila dobila sam krila! ne znaci da mi je bas sve bilo lako i jednostavno, ali imala sam osjecaj da sam svoj na svome i zaista sam u tome uzivala. i jos nesto, nikad se nisam pretvarala da sve mogu sama - uvijek kad mi je trebala, trazila sam pomoc mm-a, rodbine, prijatelja (makar i za casicom razgovora). mislim da priroda nije zamislila da jedna osoba nosi sav teret roditeljstva na svojim ledima. ljudi su oduvijek zivjeli u plemenima, a mame imale potporu zajednice. netko je jednom na ovom forumu napisao (apricot?) - nije tesko biti roditelj, tesko je biti roditelj i sam - mislim da u tome ima puno istine.

----------


## erik

da, ima smisla..
a kako je s troje?
poznajem ženu koja ima četvero, doduše cure su već u srednjoj, a braco u osnovnoj..kaže da je isto kao i s dvoje, njoj i lakše s četvero...
i ona je uvijek nasmijana, jednostavna, i stvarno jesu sretna obitelj!

a ja se bojim na drugo, što zbog poroda, što zbog posla nakon toga, jer vidim koliko imam posla s jednim...
i jeli ta razlika u godinama važna ili ovisi o karakteru?
ja i sestra smo 3i pol g. razlike i nismo se podnosile do puberteta...
pa se i ja bojim napraviti toliku razliku,
vjerovatno od tud taj pritisak da krenem s bebom..

----------


## mikka

ja sam isto dobila novu energiju kad sam rodila k. 

evo skoro od njenog rodenja sam sama s njih dvoje. imam pomoc mojih staraca, ali nije to kao kad s nekim zivis. stvarno se divim sama sebi kako uspijevam. cak me ni nedostatak sna ne ubija tako jako kako bi nekada, dok nisam imala djece (koji paradoks).

kako sam se odlucila na drugo? nemam pojma. porod mi je bio trauma, ali nista nije dovoljno da me odvrati od moje zelje za 4 djece. usprkos tome sto se i ja kriticno slazem sa sestrom (razlika je 2.5, tako da ti ni to nije garancija). valjda sam smetnula s uma to lose, oprostila si, sta ja znam. 

mislim da bi prije svega, bez obzira na to mislis li roditi ili usvajati, morala rijesiti sa sobom svoj prvi porod ako te to toliko muci.

 :Love:

----------


## erik

joj mikka i tebi skidam kapu!
svaka čast! 
a ja ko neka mala kukavica...
upravo me nazvala prijateljica koja je jučer rodila,
zvuči kao da i nije rodila, vesela, sve ok, već sjedi (ja sam sjela normalno nakon mjesec i pol!), 
rekla je da je već zaboravila bolove i trudove i da je ništa ne boli! eto i to mi daje nadu da i meni može biti tako...

no dobro, prvo idem na pregled vena koje me bole ovih dana, one unutarnje...
pa da vidimo kakvo je stanje, a onda ću početi maštati o bebi...
javiti se primalji koja me trebala poroditi da mi razjasni malo moj porod,
pa se nadam da ću imati kompletnu priču, koju ću moći prihvatiti kao moju i krenuti dalje.

ajme mikka četvero! možda i ja nakon drugog odem na treće   :Smile:

----------

Evo javljam se prvi put iako vas redovito čitam već duže vrijeme. Potaknuta sam pričom od erik jer i ja imam sličan problem. Već dugo razmišljam o drugoj trudnoći ali jednostavno nikako da se riješim trauma od prvog poroda. Meni su već svi razumni rokovi istekli, imam sina od 11 godina, i znam da ću žaliti ako ostanem na jednom djetetu. Divim se vama koje to sve hrabro proživljavate a ja ne mogu...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mama_mia22

svaka čast erika na hrabrosti i na temi koju si otvorila.

ti si barem došla u bolnicu it tražila prirodan porod. ja sam uletila u rađaonu ko tuka neka. i na ništa nisam rekla ne. prokidanje vodenjaka. malo gledam onaj štap- pa može- oćeš neke lijekove protiv bolova. prvo neću, a za pol sata vrištim: seeestro.
pa onda šećer na kraju: malo dripa. (ko da je to neki sastojak za kavu, talk je to rekla)

a fino sam se odma otvorila. ali morali su sporodit još dve prije mene pa su mi rekli da se okrenem na lijevi bok, položaj koji mi je bio najgori od svih. još me i babica nije za ruku htjela primit. znam da im je bila gužva i sve to ali ne bi svijet propo za tu sekundu ljudskosti!

opće ne znam kaj bi i kak bi da se md nije pojavio.

tak da sam ljuta na njih i prvenstveno na sebe šta sam ispala kukavica u ključnom tenutku.

ti si bar učinila sve od sebe da ti porod bude prirodan. ja sam mogla imat 100% prirodan porod samo da sam bila dosljedna u svojim odlukama.

ma jooj. svaki put kad se tog poroda sjetim, preispitujem si ličnost i ne sviđa mi se što u njoj nalazim. baš sam slabić. i ljuti me to jako. 

sva sreća da ću imat valjda jednog dana priliku ispravit te greške i rodit normalno, spremno i prirodno. a možda i doma. kao mikka

 :Heart:

----------


## evita

> *
> moja pitanja su:*
> 
> što onda kad se žena ne otvori?
> oni nisu smjeli više čekati jer je vodenjak puknuo u 21h
> i to je previše vremena jer se on opako nagutao plodne vode, ali sve ok hvala bogu,
> taj drip očito ne otvara, jel to slučaj za carski?
> ja sam od 21 do 24 bila na lopti, pa je došao dr. i rekao, ma vi ćete se sigurno otvoriti, imate takvu energiju, i nisu me mučili trudovi, koliko god da su bili jaki, to sam super podnosila...
> unatoč mom potimizmu, sa tijelom nešto nije bilo kako treba.
> ...


Svaka se žena otvori,samo je pitanje vremena. Ako si aktivna u trudnoći (puno šečeš,radiš,čistiš,voziš bicikla,motor,aktivni seksualni život......) počneš se otvarati puno prije poroda,a onda sve ide lakše. Svaka 2. trudnoća tj. otvaranje bude lakše.

Mislim da od puknuća vodenjaka mogu čekati 48 sati. Mojoj kumi je pukao u 35. tj,pa su čekali čak 3 dana (rekli su da je svaki dan važan da beba što više sazreli). Nisu smijeli toliko čekati,jer je bebi prestalo raditi srčeko,pa je bio hitan carski,reanimacija i sad je hvala Bogu sve ok. Curica ima 1,5 god.

Da drip ne otvara,ne znam baš. 1.porod bio mi je induciran. Dobila drip i za samo 15 min rodila! S time da mi trudovi nisu bili jako bolni. Više su me boljeli moji prirodni u 2. trudnoći. Doktori najbolje znaju treba li carski ili ne.

Mislim da uvijek može biti bolje. Trebaš samo znati što želiš,kakav porod,koga uz sebe i prodisati. Na kraju dok vidiš malog miša,sve se isplati!

----------


## Frida

erik   :Love:  

Iako moj prvi porod nije bio toliko traumatičan (dobila sam paket intervecija ali kako sam imala vezu sve su mi bile pojašnjene i čekalo se da na njih pristanem, nitko prema meni nije bio grub ni bezobziran, sve onako fino, umotano u najfiniji papir) znala sam da drugi puta želim drugačije. 
U drugoj trudoći potpuno oslonila na sebe, svoju intuiciju i svoje tijelo, doktore i preglede svela na minimum, a za rađanje odabrala rodilište za koje sam vjerovala da je najsklonije neinterventnom porodu.
Radila sam na sebi, okružila se ženama koje su iza sebe imale lijepa iskustva s poroda, loše stvari ignorirala, cijelu trudnoću bila aktivna. 

Najvažnije od svega: imala sam vjeru u sebe, svoje tijelo, znala sam da ja to mogu, da ja rađam svoje dijete i da, dok god je sve u redu s nama, neću dati da me ometaju.

Drugi porod nije bio savršen ali je bio po mom  :Grin:

----------


## erik

sjećam se sebe s trbuhom do zuba, barem 10-ak puta dnevno po strepenicama u kući kojih ima oko 40, stalno sam silazila vani nešto pa natrag na kat gore,
šetala psa, vozila auto dok sam god stala za volan...
a moja kuma nije vozila od kad je saznala da je trudna, morala je cijelu trudnoću mirovati i rodila puuno brže i lakše od mene   :Smile:  

lea778 zašto misliš da su svi razumni rokovi istekli?
imam puno poznanika koji su drugo dijete dobili 8 i 9 god. nakon prvog,
i svi su jako sretni s tom razlikom! i njihova djeca isto, i meni preporučuju da radim razmak od bar 6, 7 g  :Smile: 
jedna moja klijentica je svoje prvo dijete rodila u 42.g.
danas ima predivnog sina od 6g., natprosjećno inteligentnog i jako je sretna (samohrana) majka!

nemoj da te strahovi toliko koče,
ja znam da odlučim ne roditi 200% bih u najmanju ruku udomila dijete,
volim djecu i imam mogućnosti za najmanje dvoje,
ono čega se pribojavam je gubitak energije kod poroda i oporavka,
i kako onda s dvoje djece, ali bože, nisam ni prva ni zadnja..

do sada su mi svi govorili da se to zaboravlja, nema veze, to prođe...
osjećala sam se da nisam normalna jer ne želim više nikad proći ništa slično, sad ste mi puno olakšale i puno vam svima hvala što se javljate!

----------


## Kanga

> tak da sam ljuta na njih i *prvenstveno na sebe šta sam ispala kukavica* u ključnom tenutku.


meni je taaako, tako tuzno ovo procitati  :Crying or Very sad:  

pitam se kako dolazi do toga da se na porod gleda kao na nekakav test na kojem dokazujes sebe kao hrabru, samosvijesnu, odvaznu, sto li vec...? znam da sam i sama bila sklona tome. puno mi je vremena trebalo dok nisam shvatila da je osjecati se "hrabar" nakon poroda jednako daleko od istinske ispunjenosti kao i osjecati se "kukavica" -  jedno te isto, kategorije koje nam namecu izvana, ni bljeda sjena holisticke zenske snage koja je nemjerljiva s bilo kakvim tehnikalijama. uff, zabrija ja   :Laughing:  





> ti si bar učinila sve od sebe da ti porod bude prirodan. ja sam mogla imat 100% prirodan porod samo da sam bila dosljedna u svojim odlukama.


100% prirodan porod je vjerojatno porod u kojem zena rada sama u nekom skrivenom sklonistu. jesi to zeljela, ili barem prizeljkivala? ja jesam. i unatoc tome osjecam se ispunjeno sa svojim porodima takvi kakvi su bili  8) (sto ne znaci da 4. put necu roditi na sasvim drugaciji nacin   :Smile:  )





> ma jooj. svaki put kad se tog poroda sjetim, preispitujem si ličnost i ne sviđa mi se što u njoj nalazim. baš sam slabić. i ljuti me to jako.


po mom misljenju nisi zaronila dovoljno duboko i dobro je da te to ljuti   :Smile:  .  jos uvijek lebdis u *pogresnim predođbam o sebi* . kad dodes do onoga sto u svojoj sustini zaista jesi  :Heart: , nestat ce i ljutnje   :Smile:

----------


## erik

ovo me podsjetlo!




> erik   
> 
> 
> *tvoj je porod jedno iskustvo. ono je tvoje. mozda je moglo biti drugacije, i opet bi bilo tvoje. ono nije pozitivno, negativno, stetno, korisno, vrijedno, bezvrijedno... nista od tih suzenih interpretacija. 
> *
> i ne zaboravi - svaki put je drugacije.


ovo mi puno znači,
svi samo dajemo etikete...
ono što ja trebam je prihvatiti srcem i biti u miru s tim,
mislim da se nalazim na tom putu  :Smile:

----------


## mama_mia22

kanga, divna si. 

Hvala na riječima ohrabrenja!

(rasplakala si me malo)

 :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

erik, mama_mia22, hvala vama sto ste otvorile jednu i za mene bitnu temu. drago mi je znati da ste nasle ohrabrenje u onome sto sam napisala - osjecam se doista sretno zbog toga   :Love:

----------


## elin

erik, imala porod identičan tvom, minus epiduralna i drip. Imam strahove identične tvojim. Dojenje - kao i ti (bolilo za popozditi). Borim se još uvijek sa gljivicama i raznim inim infekcijama. Ne znam kaj da ti odgovorim, osim da ti šaljem jedno veliko  :Love:  da znaš da nisi sama da nas ima još. Ja, za razliku od tebe, odgovore ne pokušavam naći. Ne znam zašto, možda se bojim odgovora. Sve u svemu pokušavam zaboraviti, kad vidim svoju malu htjela bi još djece, ali kad se sjetim poroda - brrrr. A trudnoća, kao i ti, stalno u pokretu, stalno sa pesom vani, stan je bio kao polizan. Pusa i drži se, ja se još uvijek nadam da će sve sjesti na svoje mjesto. Nada, valjda, umire zadnja.

----------


## erik

bok elin!

joj....   :Smile:  

prije tri dana došla mi je prijateljica s bebom iz rodilišta i stalno sam kod njih
da joj olakšam koliko mogu...
i sad kad sam uz nju, prošla me želja, tj nisam spremna,
dok je erik ovako mali.
na žalost, voljela bih da on ima seku ili bracu od dvije g razlike da se igraju...
ali mislim da će razlika biti veća.

neću na uštrp svog zdravlja roditi tako brzo, pa će se oni igrati i imati ispijenu polovnu mamu...
ne možemo imati sve, a ja ću biti najbolja majka ako imam snage i zdravlja.
sad nemam snage prolaziti kroz oprpavak i dojenje s maleckim od 2g,
neke majke mogu i HURA za njih i njihove mališane!

eto, što Bog da, polako, i raspetljavam čvoriće, doći će vrijeme.

a gljivice su moji podstanari od pamtivijeka!
nema ih kada IZBACIM -mlijeko i mliječne proizvode, bijeli šećer i bijelo brašno! nestanu!

jesi probala, to nije tako teško!

----------


## elin

nisam imala problema sa gljivicama do nakon poroda. Uglavnom, izazivali su ih antibiotici i nakon primjene antimikotika bi nestale i ne bi se javljale do slijedećih antibiotika. Sad - svako malo. A jako mi je dobar BioAktiv LGG, sa njim sam baš jako popravila zatvor (stolica) i izgled kože, pa mi se teško toga odreći. Problem je nastao jer sam nakon poroda ostala otvorena (3cm), tek sam se nedavno nešto zatvorila, ali još ne do kraja (problem je epiziotomija, strana desna se o.k. zatvorila, a lijeva gdje je rađena epi tu je nekakva rupa, ne znam kaj su napravili da li su mi prekinuli nekakav mišić ili kaj pa se sad ne može oporaviti), pa me sve napada. Ipak, hvala na savjetu, pokušati ću unositi minimalnu količinu.

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam doživjela nešto slično. Nisam osjetila trudove kad sam došla na pregled(tj jesam ali iste kao i lažni dotadašni trudovi), al su "viđeni" na CTGu i ostavljena (htjela sam otić, al im je to bilo "neozbiljno i sl") sam u bolnici, to je bilo u 11 ujutro (u 4 ujutro mi je ispao čep). BIla sam otvorena 4cm, polegli su me u box, stavili mi drip (to je infuzijica, jer ste slabi  :Rolling Eyes:   ), dolantin, probili vodenjak, ....do negdje 6 sam bila otvorena skroz....do 10 navečer je trajalo prijelazno doba, užasni trudovi za izgon, a ništa...više od 4h, dok dr napokon nije stigao, nalegao mi na trbuh i isčupao M, rođenog s 2 hematoma veća od glave mu. Imala sam tisuću šavova, koji su se redom svi upalili, palili su mi ih (tj ledili??) jer su imali nekakve izrasline, mjehur mi je spušten i sav taj njegov rad poremećen (imala sam kateter na porodu i 4 dana u bolnici, ni sama ne kužim ZAŠTO?Sestri se nije dalo čekat me da se popiškim), o hemoroidima ni ne pričam...
A mogla sam rodit prirodno, nije bilo nikakvih indikacija za nijednu intervenciju, sama sam kriva šta se nisam borila za sebe.

Imam traume, da. 
Želim drugo dijete, odmah, jer živim u uvjerenju da ne može i da neće bit tako. Ne smije. Rodit ću prirodno i začas  :Grin:

----------


## erik

krumpiriću  :Crying or Very sad:  

da sam prošla tvoje patnje, dala bih odmah podvazati jajnike  :Grin:  
koliko ti je dijete staro?

ja nakon poroda nisam išla na pregled...
ok, sve mi je ok, sad se spremam....
ali nakon toliko pregleda i svega, eeee i muž je morao čekati 7mj   :Smile:  

mislim da sam si pojasnila sve...
želim bebu, ali na sad, jer nemam toliko snage i dati ću si vremena.
a prod...
vjerujem da ćete čitati jednom moju priću o zdravom kućnom porodu  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

Moj M ima 3 godine. Nije da sam čekala dosad zbog trauma il nečeg takvog. Čekala sam jer su se druge stvari trebale posložit. 
M je bio dijete koje je 3ipo mj bez stajanja urlalo u grčevima, nikad nije spavao ni mirovao  :Grin:  
ja ti kažem, uvjerena sam da će mi drugi porod bit prirodan, a dijete bubica  :Grin:

----------


## lasada

Bila sam prvorotkinja i rodila predivnu curicu Laru 06.05.2008. U 00:15 puknuo vodenjak kod kuće u 07:37 sati rodila 3450 grama i 49 cm duga, apgar 10/10. Bilo me strah a suprug je bio na porodu i uz njega je sve prošlo super a bojala sam se da neće. Taj dan su još dvije trudnice rodile jedna drugo dijete a druga treće i sad mi je jasno zašto su se one bojale više nego ja poroda, samo su mi rekle vidjet ćeš kad rodiš zašto i sad sve znam. Statistike pišu da prvorotkinje u prosjeku rađaju oko 12 sati ja sam valjda imala sreće ili je Lara htjela van jer je rođena 9 dana ranije od datuma termina 15.05. Više sam pisala o temi suprug na porodu o tome ako tko hoće pročitati.Sad sve znam i za bol i muku al rodila bih opet za to predivno dijete.  :Love:

----------


## saska7

citam te i mislim si kak sam se osjecala slicno tebi.. preosla sam porod u kojem sam povracala od kemije 6h u boxu, prokinut mi je vodenjak, rukom sam otvarana...i odlucila sam da drugi put ne zelim prolaziti sve to ako je ikako moguce..

sve se cudim sama sebi, ali nisam prolazila kroz guilt-trip koji tebe ovdje ocito muci. 
krivica i pitanja dali si mogla bolje/drugacije... i sl stvarno vise nemaju smisla i saljem ti vibre da nadjes snage u sebi prestati vrtiti to...

a sto se tice razlike u godinama medju klincima, spremnosti, kolicine snage, mislim da smo sve razlicite. ja godinu dana nisam mola odpustiti ni sekundu svog poroda i nije mi padalo na pamet da bi IKAD vise mogla biti trudna, a li kad smo na 3 rodjendan svog prvog cuda odlucili da je vrijeme, ostala sam trudna nakon 19 dana i 3 "pokusaja"  8)  ocito je stvarno bilo vrijeme   :Smile:  

probam cijelu T raditi na svojoj glavi, na pozitivnom razmisljanju, na okretanju dobrom, izbacivanju krivice, pripremi za porod i drugo majcinstvo najbolje sto znam(ukljucuje tretmane Reiki-em, psihoterapiju na kojoj sam zavrsila prije 2 god zbog raznih problema, citanje knjiga, razgovore sa pozitivno nastrojenim ljudima i vjeru) i moram priznati da nije jednostavno, ali da se nadam da ce stvarno ovaj put biti drugacije bolje..jednostavno zato sto cu ja vjerovati u to i dati stvarnosve od sebe da tako bude...

javim kako je proslo  :Smile: 

drzi se   :Love:

----------


## Felix

> rodila sam 2006 u Rijeci,
> bilo je gadno, obečala sam sebi i svijetu -nikad više.
> oporavak duug i bolan, dojenje također...
> 
> i sad se pojavila želja za bebicom...ali od pomisli stisne me u srcu.
> 
> što je najsmješnije cijelu sam trudnoću visila na forumu, 
> educirala se, meditirala, uživala, plan je bio bez dripa i epid.,
> stolčić, dojenje pod OBAVEZNO, i hrabrile su me divne priče sa ovog foruma.
> ...

----------


## elin

> rizik infekcije. 
> 
> _vjerojatno i jesu, jer je velika sansa da si dobila i dolantin, lijek za smanjenje boli, od kojeg rodilje budu kao osamucene, u magli, ne mogu razmisljati, osjecaju se kao u nekom snu, a bol se cesto uopce ne smanji_


gle ovo :shock: ja sam doduše tražila nešto protiv bolova, ali nisam se osjećala grogi, međutim kad sam čitala neke postove cura s poroda pomislila sam da sam debil jer pola toga pri svom porodu nisam skužila. Naravno, bol nije bila smanjena zato sam i pomislila da ne djeluje. 
Ma najgore od svega je što se uopće nisam osjećala kao ljudsko biće, nego kao stvar i taj me osjećaj i dalje prati. Nikako da ga se oslobodim, nekakav čudni osjećaj ništavosti, bezvrijednosti koji onda bude praćen nekakvom laganom depresijom tako da mi se ništa ne da, samo bi spavala i da me svi puste na miru. Onda prođe za 2 dana i opet se vraća u nekakvim valovima. Nešto čudno, kao da sam kakva popravljena, polufuncionirajuća star. Sorry, ne znam da li me tko razumije ili sam si ja opet nekaj umislila.

----------


## erik

Felix od srca ti hvala na ovom!
pročitati ću još nekoliko puta da mi sve sjedne...

ulazak u rodilište mi je bio velika trauma, koju si nisam htjela priznati.
dovezli su me muž i mama, i kad su me smjestili u apartman,
osjećala sam se kao da me netko kažnjava jer ostajem sama...
još nije pukao vodenjak, trudove nisam osjećala i rekla sam da ću zvati muža da dođe kad sve polako krene...
njegov odlazak..sad mi se plače,
nije fer, trebala sam roditi, čekala početak, sama, ostavljana,
i to mi je bilo teže od trudova, priznajem.

jednako teško su mi padale posjete, na sreću 2x dnevno po 1h svaki put, ali ni minute duže...njegovo hodanje prema izlazu sobe...ravno nož u dušu,
ja i mali miško sami, i naš tata nije mogao ostati s nama, ma užas.

točno se sjećam, kao imamo 12 h jer je vodenjak puknuo, 
nakon toga su me pregledali vaginalno 3 puta, 
svaki put otvorili malo, zadnji put sam mislila vrištat od bolova,
jednako je bolio i sam izgon.

a pregledalo me tri doktora... i svi su znali da želim stolčić,
što prirodniji porod, i eto opet oni po starom.

Felix još jedno pitanje za moju prijateljicu,
doktor okrenuo bebu, stajala je malo ukrivo naslonio se na trbuh i izvuko je van...
to mi se čini loše, ali ne znam zašto pogotovo jer je mama bilo otvorena i pod jakim trudovima, svojim, i mogla je sama roditi...
drugu prijatelj. kad su porađali, bebinu glavu je babica uhvatilia s dva prsta i zadržala da se ne vrati natrag, beba ima neku izbočinu i udubinu na tom mjestu :/  ni to mi se ne čini ok...

elin, ja se baš ne nalazim u tome, jedino onda, za vrijeme boravka tamo,
sve mi je bilo ok, sa svima sam bila zadovoljna i mozak mi je bio isključen,
prepustila sam sve njima jer oni znaju a ja sam tu prvi put  :Sad:  

drugi će porod biti POTPUNO drugačiji,
bez obzira na bol i dužinu poroda, 
biti će PRIRODAN. AMEN.

----------


## elin

erik, nema veze, to sam ja više onak kao monolog. To je nekaj kaj ja sama moram rješiti. Često mi se dogodi da tak nekaj pošaljem bez da očekujem odgovor, posebice stoga što znam da me na ovom forumu nitko neće osuđivati i to mi je super (znaš onak, izbaciš to iz sebe pa onda o tome ne razmišljaš, niti se bediraš). Naći ću ja odgovor, ne brini.

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   rizik infekcije. 
> 
> _vjerojatno i jesu, jer je velika sansa da si dobila i dolantin, lijek za smanjenje boli, od kojeg rodilje budu kao osamucene, u magli, ne mogu razmisljati, osjecaju se kao u nekom snu, a bol se cesto uopce ne smanji_ 
> 
> 
> gle ovo :shock: ja sam doduše tražila nešto protiv bolova, ali nisam se osjećala grogi, međutim kad sam čitala neke postove cura s poroda pomislila sam da sam debil jer pola toga pri svom porodu nisam skužila. Naravno, bol nije bila smanjena zato sam i pomislila da ne djeluje.


je, to zvuci kao dolantin. zanima me jel ikome ikad uopce smanjio bol... :/ jedina 'dobrobit' je sto se nakon toga moze raditi s rodiljom sto se zeli, jer je previse grogi.  :Mad:

----------


## Felix

> ulazak u rodilište mi je bio velika trauma, koju si nisam htjela priznati.
> dovezli su me muž i mama, i kad su me smjestili u apartman,
> osjećala sam se kao da me netko kažnjava jer ostajem sama...
> još nije pukao vodenjak, trudove nisam osjećala i rekla sam da ću zvati muža da dođe kad sve polako krene...
> njegov odlazak..sad mi se plače,
> nije fer, trebala sam roditi, čekala početak, sama, ostavljana,
> i to mi je bilo teže od trudova, priznajem.


eto, sama si odgovorila  :Smile:  hormoni koji upravljaju porodom su jako, jako osjetljivi na psihicko stanje rodilje. jedino u slucaju kad je porod vec pred krajem, ne moze se vise zaustaviti cak ni ako si u neprijateljskom okruzenju (tj. tada se cak ubrza, jer je prirodni instinkt sto prije roditi i pobjeci s bebom na sigurno  :Wink:  ). zato se preporucuje otici u bolnicu tek onda kad je porod zaista ozbiljno uznapredovao.




> Felix još jedno pitanje za moju prijateljicu,
> doktor okrenuo bebu, stajala je malo ukrivo naslonio se na trbuh i izvuko je van...
> to mi se čini loše, ali ne znam zašto pogotovo jer je mama bilo otvorena i pod jakim trudovima, svojim, i mogla je sama roditi...
> drugu prijatelj. kad su porađali, bebinu glavu je babica uhvatilia s dva prsta i zadržala da se ne vrati natrag, beba ima neku izbočinu i udubinu na tom mjestu :/  ni to mi se ne čini ok...


zasto su to cinili? jer tako oduvijek rade, jer vjeruju da je aktivno vodjenje poroda najbolji nacin. jer u zivotu nisu vidjeli pravi prirodni porod. jer ne znaju za bolje...

poznata primalja ina may gaskin je prvo dijete rodila u sezdesetima, u bolnici (amerika). objasnili su joj da se prvo dijete MORA vaditi van forcepsom, uz obaveznu epiziotomiju, jer inace ce trpjeti velike i strasne posljedice (krvarenja u mozgu i sl.). uglavnom, iako je porod proticao savrseno, nije se uspjela izboriti da to ne ucine, pretrpjela je traumu (a i dijete isto). ali oni su zaista vjerovali da cine dobro. da je to NAJBOLJI nacin poroda za prvorotku...

----------


## mamažabica

Ajoj, čitam ovo i u meni se budi onaj neki loš osjećaj... već sam davno mislila napisati svoju priču s poroda, ali evo skoro je prošla godina dana a ja nikako da to istisnem iz sebe. Razlog je djelomično i to što mi ni dan danas nije sve sjelo na svoej mjesto. Sjećam se svoje euforije neposredno nakon poroda, kako sam ih svih jako voljela, kako mi je sve bilo super... a sad kad promislim - je li baš moralo tako? Nažalost, ma koliko da sam se ja informirala prije poroda, maštala o prirodnom na stolčiću, kontaktirala primalju, pokušala uspostaviti kontakt s doktorima (jer sam ležala u bolnici 5 dana prije poroda) - ništa, ništa mi to nije vrijedilo. 
Moja je beba bila okrenuta na zadak, i isto tako mislila sam, OK, oni znaju da sam ja htjela prirodno pa će mi koliko-toliko ići u susret, ONI znaju što rade... kako li sam bedasta samo bila. A unatoč svemu što sam pročitala, ja danas ne znam što sam sve dobila na porodu niti što su mi radili... znam za drip (jer je to obavezno kod poroda zatkom   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) koji je potpuno preuzeo kontrolu nadamnom i bacao me po stolu. Ma ne znam, dok ovo pišem, bude mi se emocije i suze idu na oči, ali ono najgore od svega, što nikada neću zaboraviti je neutješan plač moje bebice kada su mi ju dali (na moje traženje, ne znam jel bi inače) i koju nikako, nikako nisam mogla smiriti. Zbog nje mi je žao što je tako prošlo. Da ne pričam o teškoj PPD koja se javila nakon 2 mjeseca a i sada zna iskočiti ko avet iz mraka...
Joj, sorry ja se raspisala a niš pametno rekla nisam, ali ovo me totalno zdrmalo. Erik   :Love:  
I ja bih htjela drugu bebicu a strašno me strah istih ljudi u rodilištu   :Sad:

----------


## amaranth

> znam za drip (jer je to obavezno kod poroda zatkom   )


Ja mislim da je drip najgora opcija u svakom slučaju ali pogotovo u slučaju zatka. Požurivati takav porod čini mi se kao potez jako nestručne osobe. A o kojem se rodilištu radi?

----------


## marta

> mamažabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znam za drip (jer je to obavezno kod poroda zatkom   ) 
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da je drip najgora opcija u svakom slučaju ali pogotovo u slučaju zatka. Požurivati takav porod čini mi se kao potez jako nestručne osobe. A o kojem se rodilištu radi?


rade to u svakom bez obzira sta je to JAKO losa stvar.

----------


## marta

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   rizik infekcije. 
> 
> _vjerojatno i jesu, jer je velika sansa da si dobila i dolantin, lijek za smanjenje boli, od kojeg rodilje budu kao osamucene, u magli, ne mogu razmisljati, osjecaju se kao u nekom snu, a bol se cesto uopce ne smanji_ 
> 
> 
> gle ovo :shock: ja sam doduše tražila nešto protiv bolova, ali nisam se osjećala grogi, međutim kad sam čitala neke postove cura s poroda pomislila sam da sam debil jer pola toga pri svom porodu nisam skužila. Naravno, bol nije bila smanjena zato sam i pomislila da ne djeluje. 
> Ma najgore od svega je što se uopće nisam osjećala kao ljudsko biće, nego kao stvar i taj me osjećaj i dalje prati. Nikako da ga se oslobodim, nekakav čudni osjećaj ništavosti, bezvrijednosti koji onda bude praćen nekakvom laganom depresijom tako da mi se ništa ne da, samo bi spavala i da me svi puste na miru. Onda prođe za 2 dana i opet se vraća u nekakvim valovima. Nešto čudno, kao da sam kakva popravljena, polufuncionirajuća star. Sorry, ne znam da li me tko razumije ili sam si ja opet nekaj umislila.


ti osjecaji su vrlo cesti nakon vodjenog porodjaja. homeopatija ti moze puno pomoci s tim.

----------


## erik

mamažabica potpuno se nalazim u tvojoj priči...
ali sad smo iskusnije! i nema tog doktora koji će me ubuduće nagovoriti na drip i epiduralnu!
ustvari na mom drugom porodu neće biti doktora.

meni je važno da imam cijelu priču oko poroda, da otpustim, što mislim da se upravo dešava...i da krenem dalje.
ja sam slušala doktore jer sam vjerovala da znaju više i bolje od mene...
ali s tim je gotovo.

na sreću erik nije imao nikakvih posljedica osim jako slabog imuniteta i stalnih prehlada sinusa prvu zimu...a ja samo emocionalne povrede  :Smile:  

felix zanima me zašto se nesmije pretiskati trbuh da beba ide van brže, 
što se sve time riskira?
i jeli normalno da babica tako pri izgonu uhvati glavu bebe koja sad na tom mjestu ima udubljenje, tj. kao neki val, ispupćeno i udubljeno..

elin, najbolje je tako pisati, onda se misli i osjećaji lako poslože,
jasnije je i iznese se na površinu sve što čuči negdje...
zato sam i otvorila ovu temu, iako sam iskreno mislila da će većina reagirati -ma šta ova fura, get over it!
sad mi je drago, puuno mi je lakše, i sretna sam što se javljate s vašim pričama!

lijepo je kad te netko razumije, ne osuđuje, ovo je mjesto gdje mogu reći sve što me tišti i osjećam da mi je dopušteno osjećati se tako,
za razliku od vanjskog svijeta gdje samo govore ma to zaboraviš, ja sam imala još teži porod...

----------


## Felix

kristellerov hvat je opasan manevar koji se ne bi smio koristiti, iako se kod nas koristi maltene rutinski. opasnosti postoje i za majku i za dijete. moram sad ici, napisat cu kasnije kad prokopam literaturu.

----------


## elin

> Ma ne znam, dok ovo pišem, bude mi se emocije i suze idu na oči, ali ono najgore od svega, što nikada neću zaboraviti je neutješan plač moje bebice kada su mi ju dali (na moje traženje, ne znam jel bi inače) i koju nikako, nikako nisam mogla smiriti. Zbog nje mi je žao što je tako prošlo.


joj, dušo, baš mi je žao, stvarno su te lišili apsolutno svega.
Meni je bio i ostao najljepši osjećaj kad su mi je stavili na prsa, te čudne male okice (činilo mi se kao da me poznaju) i odmah je prestala plakati i tako smo se gledale, a ja sam ju mazila i samo govorila kaj nije super, kao u snu. A čim su je uzeli opet je počela plakati (tad mi je bilo teško). Toga se uvijek sjetim i to me izvači iz mojih bezvoljnih stanja, i ona kakva je sada i sve to skupa, i sad bi opet još jedno dijete (hvata to mene onak u valovima). Fala bogu da sam izbjegla drip kad već ovo drugo nisam.

----------


## elin

dodatak: baš mi je super ovaj topik, promišljam o onome što sam bacila u zabačeni kutak svog mozga. Sad i ja vidim ono što prije nisam vidjela ili nisam željela vidjeti.

----------


## Lavinija

Prvi put sam rodila prije 18 godina. Lezala sam 4 dana u bolnici icetvrti dan u jutro dobila svoje trudove i javila se sestri, ona kaze lezite u sobunetko ce vas doc pogledat. Vratim se u sobu, disem kak sam ucila na tecaju, cure u sobi mi se smiju (drugorotkinje), "tisina" kazem ja, ja se pripremam za porod.
Dodje dorucak, odem pitat sestru smijem jestjer me jos nitko nije pogledao (proslo dva sata), moze ak ste gladni. Popijem gut caja i zagrizem kruh i vise ne mogu. Zovu me na pregled i kaze doktor  "vi ste za carski, jest kaj jeli?"Ispricam kaj sam pojela, a on veli da mogu na operaciju tek poslije 1h po podne
Spustili me u predradjaon istavili CTG i niko me do 1 nije ni pogledal. od prgleda nisam imala trudove, pa kad su dosli u 1 prikopcali me na drip bez ikakvih pitanja.To me je uzasno iscrpljivalo do 5, a nisam osjecala nikakve promjene, pa sam ga sama iskopcala oko 6. U 7h sam poludila skinula flasu sa stalka i opuzala do hodnika, gdje me je nasla cistacica, pa su se svi ustrcali. Kao kaj ja panicarim ionak idem na carski..
Di je doktor, oce me neko pogledat, ja nisam nosila dijete 9 mj. da ga sad izgubim zbog vas..
 doktor je na viziti
kaj je sam jedan doktor u bolnici i kaj je cijelo po podne na viziti
(o primaljama nisam imala pojima, niti se koja pojavila)
Konacno je doso neki doktor, pogledao me i rekao da pripreme salu
Rodila u 8,30h

Rekli su da dijete ne mogu dojit 3 dana, al na moje inzistiranjesu mi ga ipak dali drugi dan, pa treci dan zaboravili, jer ja kao jos ne dojim

Nakon trinaest i pol godina sam rodila drugo, nesto jednostavnije!

----------


## mikka

> ...a ja samo emocionalne povrede


draga, ne podcjenjuj emocionalne povrede, one su puno jace i teze zacijele od fizickih. zato je dobro da pises ovdje o tome, to je prvi korak ka oporavku  :Love:  

sto se tice ovih koji govore da zaboravis.. to su ili muski (kao npr. moj stari, koji mi je govorio da "pretjerujem" kad sam se plakala nakon prvog poroda   :Mad:  ), ili su zene isto tako traumatizirane koje hoce sto prije zaboraviti, a ne znaju da bi im bilo lakse da se s tim suoce..   :Kiss:

----------


## Kanga

Drage cure, mene je ovaj topik (a posebno krumpiricev porod u kojem sam pronasla iste momente kao u svom prvom porodu) potakao da konacno napisem svoju pricu s poroda (zapravo, dobrim dijelom skupim tekst koji sam ranije pisala na drugoj temi). 
Postaje mi ocito da nisam samo ja i moje izolirano iskustvo problem, kao sto sam cesto mislila. Pitala bih se imaju li smisla promjene kad toliko zena dozivljava _rooming-in_  kao opterecenje, uzimanje svog poroda u svoje ruke kao nepotrebno petljanje u struku, a porod kod kuce kao neodgovorno pomodarstvo. Postaje mi sve jasnije da to nije tako, da postoji potreba da se postojeci sustav mijenja. Odoh ispuniti pristupnicu u Rodu, makar i kao podupiruca dok mi vremenske okolnosti ne omoguce vise od toga.

----------


## mikka

uh, meni mrak pada na oci kad citam neke price s poroda. ja nisam nikad napisala pricu sa svog prvog. 

totalno mi je zao da vecina zena cak bude s tim zadovoljna :/ 




> Pitala bih se imaju li smisla promjene kad toliko zena dozivljava (...) uzimanje svog poroda u svoje ruke kao nepotrebno petljanje u struku


na ovo ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala. petljanje u struku? kad se u glavi zena preokrenulo da je porod necija tuda stvar, a ne nasa, zenska, najintimnija?

----------


## marta

> kad se u glavi zena preokrenulo da je porod necija tuda stvar, a ne nasa, zenska, najintimnija?


onog trenutka kad su muskarci usli u opstetriciju i izgurali primalje van pocela je nasa propast.

----------


## mikka

da, proklet bio luj ne-znam-koji, koji je htio gledati kako beba izlazi pa su tada prvi put zenu natjerali da legne dok rada..   :Mad:  

nadam se da je izgorio u paklu, u lezecem polozaju  :Grin:

----------


## saska7

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Felix prvotno napisa
> ...


potpisujem...
samo sto sam ja osim osamucenosti jos k tome povracala od te kemije, trud na trud nisu nis manje boljeli, a jos me na kraju i dr otvarao rukom...sjecam se samo da sam tad dreknula pa kad je rekao "ali gospodjo, moram to napraviti" puna povjerenja sam rekla "ok, ALI NE BOLI MANJE ZATO"

----------


## erik

> da, proklet bio luj ne-znam-koji, koji je htio gledati kako beba izlazi pa su tada prvi put zenu natjerali da legne dok rada..   
> 
> nadam se da je izgorio u paklu, u lezecem polozaju


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

strašno je što danas majke kažu da žele epiduralnu,
zadovoljne su kad daju dijete da mogu spavati i odmarati,
ne znam, ja sam mog dobila nakon 4 sata a molila sam da mi ga odmah daju,
činjenica jest da sam se jedva mogla okrenuti na bok, ali sam glumila da je sve super, i donesli su ga, plakala sam svih 4 h jer sam odvojena od njega,
UŽASAN osjećaj!

znam puno majki koje se ne zanimaju za porod, briga ih dali je epid. štetna ili ne, tj. teško ih je uvjeriti da je štetna... :? 

ja ne znam puno o epiduralnoj, ali znam ovo,
od toga otupiš, to je kao droga, ta količina koja je namjenjena za mene ide i u moju bebu, i ona otupi i manje se bori za van...
ja šaljem poruku svojm sinu, -gle, ovo je ful bolno i teško pa ću se malo na kratko nadroksati, nije bed, medicina kaže da nije štetno.
NARAVNO kada su izmislil to znali su da će većina žena to željeti, to je opaka lova! samo je novac u pitanju, ništa više.
ja mom djetetu za dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet zapravo pokazujem primjerom da kad je teško nije bed otupiti osjećaje, 
nikako nisam željela to i na kraju me dr. ljuto opominjao, uvjeravao...
ma, užas.
 :Sad:  

blažen bio dan kad će biti omogućeno primaljama da porađaju rodilje kod kuće!

----------


## erik

kraj mog sela je Rovinjsko Selo, u tom selu je jedno malo "eko selo",
bili su i u novinama...za mene su malo ošli u krajnost, ali divni su ljudi.
cura po zanimanju psihologica, odlučila roditi tamo bebu.
svi su se živi zgražavali i osuđivali...
rodila je zdravu Skasku i sve je u redu.
jedino što nitko od njih nije bio upućen i informiran, ja bih se recimo opako naoružala znanjem o porodu i osigurala neku osobu koja je već porađala nekog,
ali koliko god je nazivali neodgovornom, 
razumijem ju kad kaže da je ona dobila informaciju da se beba želi tamo roditi, i znam da je to bio rizik, ali znam da je neka viša sila bila s njima,
koja je osigurala da sve bude u redu. divim se toj majci koja je preuzela rizik i poslušala taj glas.

nadam se da uskoro takva želja rodilje neće predstavljati rizik,
možda i moja druga beba dočeka to vrijeme!?


 :Embarassed:  ja vječiti optimist  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikka

> blažen bio dan kad će biti omogućeno primaljama da porađaju rodilje kod kuće!


radije-da asistiraju rodiljama kod kucnih poroda  :Wink:  

nitko tebe ne "poradja", nego *ti radas*, razlika je velika  :Kiss:

----------


## erik

istina!

ali dok žene ne dignu glas...
u puslkom rodilištu svačeg ima, riječko je navodno bolje, ali eto ni ja u rijeci nisam dobro prošla... 
ali nikog to ne sekira, pa čak ni same majke!
pričaju svoju priču groznog poroda NI SEKUNDE ne pitajući se je li moglo drugačije, dali ti doktori uopće imaju znanje! 
netko tko ti legne na trbuh očito nema razvijenu emocionalnu inteligenciju i opasno je takvom se nać u rukama,
ali to majke baš ne zanima, važno da su one rodile i gotovo.

tužno.

----------


## Lupko

Draga Erik!Potpuo te razumijerm.Moj prvi porod je trajao 25 sati,pukao vodenjak,dobila epi,drip,kisik,nakon 12 sati ležanja u boksu otvorena samo 5 prstiju,ubilo me psihički!Kad je epi prestala djelovati trudovo boooole,a ni makac od otvaranja.Već sam potpisala papire za carski,sva jadna,samo sam željela više roditi.Na kraju sam ipak rodila vaginalno,s naljeganjem na trbuh,rekla sam tu noć Bože oprosti,no nikad više!
Danas sam ponosna mama još jednog bebaća,ima mjesec i pol.Rođen je tako ljepo,trudovi prohodani doma,kad su došli na 5 min odoh u rodilište,kad tamo otvorena 8 cm,ljepo u boks s osmjehom,dali malo dripa,nema veze,i jakkko bruo se rodio Juraj,bez epiziotomije,samo 4 unutarnja šavića,koja nikad nisam osjetila,a bio je jako veliki 5200g,54 dug,napominjem nisam rezana,i porod mi je nešto najljepše u životu!Naravno ovaj drugi.Neboj se,uživaj u mislima da opet budeš mama!

----------


## Lupko

Ja se ispričavam na greškama kod nekih slova,no žurila sam pisati!

----------


## krumpiric

kanga pročitala sam tvoje priče...eto, ja se nadam da će moja druga sličit tvojoj trećoj...zato se ne bojim nove trudnoće ni poroda :Love:  Optimistična sam...
Iskreno, mm je bio sa mnom na porodu, i njemu je to bilo jako traumatično, jer me vidio totalno razorenu, moja mama ga je čekala vani, kaže da nikad nije vidila toliko šokiranog čovjeka  :Grin:   a mm nije neka biljčica...
...ja sad samo zahvaljujem Bogu što je s Marinom sve bilo u redu, na kraju, on je imao ap 10/10, mada vidno izmučen, s prestrašnim hematomima....moji problemi tipa ovaj glupi mjehur (uvijek imam osjećaj da moram na WC, uništena mi osjetila totalno  :Sad:   ) i bolovi na rezu neće prestat nikad, šta je meni taj dio trebao?
Shvaćam da je istina da žena rađa onako kako živi. Bila sam jako mlada, čitala sam tisuće priča s poroda, ove stranice, druge stranice...knjige, pripreme...al to nije to. Nije to stvarna emocionalna i psihička priprema. Meni vrijeme i život nije bio fokusiran na porod. Imala sam ispite, probleme....jednostavno nisam dovoljno razmišljala o sebi, svom tijelu i porodu.Nisam bila ni dovoljno hrabra preuzet svu odgovornost svoga poroda na sebe.A TAJ DIO JE NAJBITNIJI.

----------


## erik

> čitala sam tisuće priča s poroda, ove stranice, druge stranice...knjige, pripreme...al to nije to. Nije to stvarna emocionalna i psihička priprema. Meni vrijeme i život nije bio fokusiran na porod. Imala sam ispite, probleme....jednostavno nisam dovoljno razmišljala o sebi, svom tijelu i porodu.Nisam bila ni dovoljno hrabra preuzet svu odgovornost svoga poroda na sebe.A TAJ DIO JE NAJBITNIJI.


ovo potpisujem!

bez obzira na naše teške porode, sretna sam jer mislim da je puno nas izvuklo pouku, mene je barem moj porod tj. ovo kopkanje po njemu,
približilo samoj sebi, tako da idući put neću ići linijom manjeg otpora, 
biti ću iskusnija, hrabrija, snažnija.

žalosno je to što ljudi toliko uče kojekakve nepotrebne stvari, a nešto ovako veliko i važno, prepuštamo da odrade stranci, a to što su doktori, ne znači ništa, jer titula nije garancija.
žene prođu trudnoću a da samo kažu, ma biti će kako bude....tužno,
zapravo je sve u nama i našim rukama.
žene posvete mjesece planirajući vjenčanje, uređenje doma, a ni upola energije ne posvete educiranju o porodu i o tome što ih čeka!

strašno.

----------


## koki

Po svim pričama ispada da su doktori uvijek u krivu, da su nehumani itd. Mislim da ipak bi trebalo sagledati stvari s obje strane, pa nije valjda da baš uvijek donose krive odluke, valjda postoje neki razlozi zašto nešto odluče na svoju ruku. Ako ste tako skeptične za sve stvari onda bi trebale ostati kod kuće i pouzdati se samo u sebe. Mislim da u svima nama ipak postoji strah što ako nešto nije u redu...onda su doktori dobrodošli, kao što je i slučaj u priči sa početka posta, žena se jednostavno nije otvarala, pa i to je moguće! Zato postoji medicinska skrb, moja je baka rodila u Trstu jer nije kod kuće mogla prirodno i sreća da je tako jer inače vjerojatno ja sad ne bih pisala ovaj post. Žene, malo više vjere u doktore...porod boli i uvijek će boljet...i nisu sve žene iste, neke jednostavno trebaju dodatnu pomoć u medicini.

----------


## anchie76

> i nisu sve žene iste, neke jednostavno trebaju dodatnu pomoć u medicini.


Apsolutno se slazem, i iz tog razloga cemo uvijek reci "hvala Bogu da postoji medicina".

No zasto u startu "pomagati" svakoj zeni, kad im pomoc uopce nije ni bila potrebna?  O tome mi pricamo ovdje.

----------


## erik

možda si preletila sve ovo što su žene napisale...
ja sam negdije napisala da će idući porod biti prirodan, ne brži i manje bolan, nego prirodan, ako je ikako moguće.

one koje žele klasične porode, nek izvole, nek se ne pitaju i nek lijepo idu u rodilište, *da ih porode*

ja sam eto u svom porodu riskirala dosta toga, zapravo struka je riskirala.
znam jako malo priča s prirodnim porodom, a ako ih ima vodile su ih primalje, sigurno ima divnih doktora, ali situacije je kakva je, 
a puno nas time nije zadovoljno.

mi ne govorimo o ugroženim porodima gdje je potrebna intervencija medicine,
govorimo o porodima *kojima nije dana šansa da budu prirodni*
i gdje su doktori komplicirali bespotrebno, puno puta jer im se nije dalo čekati, jer im je kraj smjene, jer je gužva u rađaonama....
to nisu iznimke, to je svakodnevica.

kome paše, paše. meni ne paše.

----------


## krumpiric

> Po svim pričama ispada da su doktori uvijek u krivu, da su nehumani itd. Mislim da ipak bi trebalo sagledati stvari s obje strane, pa nije valjda da baš uvijek donose krive odluke, valjda postoje neki razlozi zašto nešto odluče na svoju ruku. Ako ste tako skeptične za sve stvari onda bi trebale ostati kod kuće i pouzdati se samo u sebe. Mislim da u svima nama ipak postoji strah što ako nešto nije u redu...onda su doktori dobrodošli, kao što je i slučaj u priči sa početka posta, žena se jednostavno nije otvarala, pa i to je moguće! Zato postoji medicinska skrb, moja je baka rodila u Trstu jer nije kod kuće mogla prirodno i sreća da je tako jer inače vjerojatno ja sad ne bih pisala ovaj post. Žene, malo više vjere u doktore...porod boli i uvijek će boljet...i nisu sve žene iste, neke jednostavno trebaju dodatnu pomoć u medicini.


ovdje vidiš koga ja krivim:
"čitala sam tisuće priča s poroda, ove stranice, druge stranice...knjige, pripreme...al to nije to. Nije to stvarna emocionalna i psihička priprema. Meni vrijeme i život nije bio fokusiran na porod. Imala sam ispite, probleme....jednostavno nisam dovoljno razmišljala o sebi, svom tijelu i porodu.Nisam bila ni dovoljno hrabra preuzet svu odgovornost svoga poroda na sebe.A TAJ DIO JE NAJBITNIJI"
*SEBE*.
Porod nije medicinska intervencija. Medicinskom se intervencijom treba poslužit samo ako POROD ne ide kako treba.
JA vjerujem lječnicima. Općenito vjerujem stručnjacima. Ovo nije priča o tome...prirodni porod, porod koji ide u redu, ne onako kako je to sustav zamislio, 12h i ni minute duže, nego normalno, zdravo, bez problema, takav porod ne treba drip, ležanje i rezanje, nalijeganje i pucanje vodenjaka...porod s problemima je porod s problemima. LJečnici su tu da ih riješe.

Sustav se previše miješa u onaj dio prirode u koji ne treba. Negativno. NE mora svaki prvi porod trajat točno 12h, može i 2 normalna dana, radije nego 6h na dripu, ne mora svaka žena popucati, neće bit nikom ništa ako se pokaka, nit će neko umrijet od 2 ženine dlake. 
Ne mora svaka beba imat 3500g, ni dobit kilo prvi mjesec, ne mora jest svaka 3h, niti mora spavat kad mi mislimo da mora.

Trebali bi pustit prirodi da nas ostavi različitima koliko jesmo različiti. 
Postavit granicu-očito je ovdje u tome problem.

----------


## elin

koki, i ja sam dugo vremena mislila kao ti. Zato u mojim postovima imaš i ovakvih i onakvih pogleda na porod (k vragu, nekad mi se čini kao da pišu dvije različite osobe). Ali nakon svega dodatno pročitanog, nakon svih pročitanih iskustava, počinjem se polako pitati. U meni kao da postoji neka unutarnja borba. Dugo sam mislila, baš zato što se nisam otvarala (da se razumijemo bolnica očito nije uzrokovala moje neotvaranje, jer sam 12 sati bila doma sa trudovima i nisam se uopće otvorila) da su doktori spasili mene i moje dijete, a sad - nisam više toliko sigurna. Doduše nisam medicinar i vjerojatno neću nikad znati, ali eto samo razmišljam na glas. Možda bi bilo drugačije da su imali drugačiji pristup, da su bili voljni reći koju toplu riječ ohrabrenja, a ne samo raditi nešto na meni a da me ništa nisu pitali kao da sam tv kojem ne štima slika, pa ajmo otvoriti i popraviti kvar. Kužiš, to je ono kaj ja pred sebe sada postavljam, to je moja unutarnja dilema. Opet, cure sorry, ne treba odgovor.

----------


## erik

mene SMETA što doktorima epidurala niiije štetna, drip? ma jok, nema tu ništa štetno, ctg na trbuhu 10 sati, nije štetan, njima ništa nije štetno!
kad je porod ugrožen, onda je to manja šteta od one koja prijeti,
ali koristiti sve to samo zato jer postoji i ne pustiti da porord bude što prirodniji, to je bezobrazno prema rodilji i bebi.
usto ne potrude se objasniti, razgovarati, razmatrati zajedno s rodiljom, 
ne nego kao da se to nje ne tiče.

Kevin je u svojoj knjizi (prirodni lijekovi za koje oni ne žele da vi znate) rekao, doktori su naučeni da izrezuju tijelo i prepisuju lijekove, a fakulteti ih uče ono što im sponzori daju. 
zato ima manje slučajeva kad doktor pomogne oko manjih stvari, oni su vrhunski u krajnostima kad treba spasiti život.

----------


## Felix

koki, kad citas ovakve price nazalost neminovno ispada ovo sto kazes



> Po svim pričama ispada da su doktori uvijek u krivu, da su nehumani itd.


ali ako promotris forum, naici ces i na lijepe price s pohvalama medicinskom osoblju, naici ces i na lijepe porode, koliko god komplicirani bili. to sto isticemo ruzne price ne znaci da mislimo da su sve takve, nego da ih ne treba ignorirati, zaboraviti i zataskati. greske su ok, ako ih se prizna i ako se iz njih uci.

ono sto se svi vjerujem slazemo, je da bi dobrom dijelu medicinskog osoblja koje radi u nasim rodilistima dobro doslo malo humanosti, ljubaznosti i postivanja OSOBE koja je pred njima. to ne kosta nista, a znaci sve.

takodjer, prema zakonu o zastiti pacijenata jasno pise da su duzni obavijestiti pacijenta o postupku koji zele primijeniti, objasniti prednosti i rizike, te traziti pacijentovu dozvolu za obavljanje tog postupka. rade li to? :/  *jedina* iznimka kad mogu raditi na svoju ruku, bez objasnjenja, jest onda kad je u pitanju zivot i smrt.

takodjer, u kojoj god struci radio, za ocekivati je da ces nakon zavrsenog fakulteta nastaviti proucavati to s cime se bavis, da ces imati na umu nova saznanja, sto je posebno bitno u medicini, jer ono sto si ucio prije 20 godina na fakultetu sad moze biti itekako zastarjelo, netocno pa i stetno. 

tu recimo spada tih famoznih 12 sati nakon pucanja vodenjaka, kao i vecina rutinskih radnji koje se obavljaju po defaultu u nasim rodilistima. nema veze sto je odavno dokazano da je to lose i stetno, rutina je takva i nece se mijenati dok god mi, korisnice sustava, ne dignemo svoj glas. ocito, vazniji je sustav, vaznija su rigidna i uopcena pravila, nego sto je vazno ono zbog cega i postoje - zdravlje pacijenata. nema individualnosti. cast iznimkama, ali bojim se da su samo iznimke.

da se napokon odluci napraviti pravilnik o postupcima u porodu (koji bi i po zakonu trebao postojati, a ne da se razlicite odluke u slicnim situacijama donose ovisno o tome u kojem si konkretnom rodilistu i o kojem se konkretno lijecniku i primalji radi), koji bi se radio po potvrdjenim znanstvenim cinjenicama, morali bi kompletno promijeniti to sto sada rade. jer u puno stvari glede poroda naprosto nema veze sa znanoscu i medicinom. kuzis?

----------


## koki

Ok, u pravu ste, ali ajmo konkretan primjer spomenuti. Erik se nije otvarala i što sad? Čekat, a do kad? A što ako je na kraju prekasno? 
Ja sam imala klasičan porod u bolnici prije 6 god., bez dripa, ali sam se otvarala...i to brzo, priroda je činila svoje i dakako da imam nekih zamjerki.

----------


## amaranth

> Žene, malo više vjere u doktore...porod boli i uvijek će boljet...i nisu sve žene iste, neke jednostavno trebaju dodatnu pomoć u medicini.


Draga koki! Ja ti preporučujem da imaš malo više vjere u sebe i u svoje tijelo. Želim ti prirodan porod na kojem ti liječnik uopće neće biti potreban. Želim ti porod nakon kojeg nećeš opet morati doći na ovaj topic pričati o traumama. 

Ja sam imala prirodan porod ali ipak imam traumu. Jer sam se u svakom trenutku morala boriti s osobljem koji su mi ko u nekom horor filmu konstantno prijetili dripom, infuzijom, lijekovima protiv bolova....
Ono čega me strah kad pomislim na sljedeći porod je ogromna količina adrenalina koja mi se javi kad samo pomislim na te ljude tamo. A toliko adrenalina nikako nije dobro za porod....

----------


## koki

Ne pričam o svojim traumama, već sasvim obrnuto, želim dati jednu  blažu notu cijeloj ovoj temi, ali očito ima puno žena nabrijanih na to med.osoblje tako da se više ne želim uključivati u raspravu. I rodila sam prirodno i nadam se tomu ponovo za par dana...

----------


## erik

gle oko 9 je puknuo vodenjak, brijanje klistir...
oko 10 pregled, zatim do 11 skakanje po lopti,
ja sam oko 12 ako ne i prije bila na krevetu s infuzijom, na ctg-u i nisam se smjela okretati!
tako je bilo do jutra!
da su mi dali da hodam da budem i dalje na lopti, možda bi se bila otvorila...
da su me pogledali u jutro i rekli i dalje nisi otvorena, shvaćam, ali
meni je trebalo vremana.
mogli su mi ga dati i pogledati u jutro nakon tih famoznih 12 sati ,
i onda razmatrati koje su nam mogućnosti.

bar toliko.
ali ne dali su mi infuziju, nekšto još s njom,
neku inekciju u guzicu, kasnije drip pa epiduralnu i cijelo vrijeme na ctg-u, ležala ni makac, ma moglo je drugačije sad znam da je moglo.

----------


## elin

> i dakako da imam nekih zamjerki.


gle, imaš tek 12 postova - tak sam i ja razmišljala u početku. Sada nakon svega, nakon što sve izgovoriš na glas, nekako ti se počne slagati drugačija slika. A i ono kaj si doživjela manje boli kad se sjećaš. Ja sam u početku bila ovak: živjela moderna medicina, kakva priroda - to je pušiona, oni su mene i dijete spasili, nema šanse da idem na drugo dijete, a kad sam čitala neke postove cura koje govore o tome kako se vesele da će jednog dana biti bake - to mi je bio  :shock: (zar da moja ljubimica rodi, nema šanse da ona prolazi kroz to prije ja mrtva nego to). I onda sam malo po malo počela o onome što sam stavila u zabačeni kutak svog mozga pričati po forumu (malo na jednoj temi, pa na drugoj, pa na trećoj) i u jednom trenutku ostala začuđena što je sve izašlo iz mene. Sad razmišljam da bi drugo dijete (to se malo po malo uvlači u mene, pa nekad bude kaj si ti normalna, a nekad baš bi), a iskreno, i baka bi voljela biti jednog dana. Zato, znam da ne tražiš savjet, ali pričaj, koje zamjerke imaš. Meni je to bilo nevjerojatno oslobađajuće.

----------


## erik

mislim, ja bih se sad svađala i plakala u isto vrijeme,
povrijeđena sam i diže mi se tlak na pomisao rodilišta! 
ZNAM da ima divnog osoblja, znam da ima divnih priča i hvala bogu!
mi pričamo o ovim drugim, koji ne spadaju u tu grupu...

kako god,
na drugu trudnoću nisam spremna još nikako.
i sad sam bar s te strane u miru  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> Ne pričam o svojim traumama, već sasvim obrnuto, želim dati jednu  blažu notu cijeloj ovoj temi, ali očito ima puno žena nabrijanih na to med.osoblje tako da se više ne želim uključivati u raspravu. I rodila sam prirodno i nadam se tomu ponovo za par dana...


eh, od svog prvog poroda osjecam u sebi konflikt izmedu onoga sto dolazi iz mene i zelje da uvazim "blazu notu" koju mi salje okolina, tako da mi je ton ovog topika bas dobro sjeo. ali, nikako ne bih zeljela da tema preraste u predbacivanje med. osoblju - vjerujem da oni rade najbolje prema svojim saznanjima i da imaju pozitivnu ulogu u mnogim porodima. sustav i informiranje je ono sto treba mijenjati, a onda ce i ljudski faktor biti u prilici pokazati samo pozitivnu stranu.

----------


## Felix

svakako. svi smo na istoj strani, bar se nadam - samo problema ima, i treba ih rjesavati, a ne ignorirati ili omalovazavati.

----------


## koki

Ne pričam o svojim traumama, već sasvim obrnuto, želim dati jednu  blažu notu cijeloj ovoj temi, ali očito ima puno žena nabrijanih na to med.osoblje tako da se više ne želim uključivati u raspravu. I rodila sam prirodno i nadam se tomu ponovo za par dana...

----------


## Kanga

> i nadam se tomu ponovo *za par dana*...


koki, prelijepo   :Heart:  
zelim ti puno, puno srece   :Love:

----------


## erik

možda ja djelujem najnabrijanije, ali ne na nikog tu,
nosim još dosta boli, i svi vaši komentari mi pomažu, zaista.
ja čak ne osjećam ljutnju prema medicinskom osoblju koje je bilo na mom porodu, ali svađala bih se, da ispušem iz sebe to, možda bolje rečeno vikala,
jer na nikog nisam ljuta...
ali bol postoji...
i ja sam svo ovo vrijeme davala blažu notu svemu tome, 
ali eto, iznenadila sam se kad je pri porodu moje prijateljice isplivalo masu emocija koje su ostale pohranjene...

i sad ih ne želim potiskivati nego razjasniti i biti u miru.

----------


## elin

uuuu, erik, ti si ništa naspram mene. Ti bi se svađala (znači još nisi), ja sam to fakat u jednom trenutku i radila (sama sa sobom, glasno), sva sreća nitko prisutan  :Laughing:  (jer kakvi su moji, ekspeditirali bi me u bolnicu na kraju grada  :Grin:  ). Nemam baš neku sredinu koja je razumijevajuća, po njima je ppd za slabiće, porod je grozan i to je tako i neka se naviknem, svi su kroz to prošli i kaj ja hoću. I moje omiljeno, kad ću se više unormaliti.

----------


## erik

kod mene malo bolje, ali poznanici su furali da šta iz rovinja idem u rijeku :shock: pa naše rodilište u puli je baš supeer  :Raspa:  

ali moji su bili ok, da sam željela kući roditi pomogli bi mi naći nekog tko je to radio i tko ima iskustva, i mislim da bi moja mama bila glavna babica  :Smile:  
ali sad je pritisak da idemo na drugo...da ne radimo veliku razliku...
na što im samo odgovorim nek slobodno oni naprave bebu ako im treba.
nemam problem s njima nego sa sobom, tj. nisam znala želim li bebu sad ili ne, jesam li spremna ...
ali evo, glasno imirno kažem, nisam spremna i nije vrijeme :D

----------


## Mihovil

Evo da se i ja malo uključim u raspravu. Pročitala sam sve i točno znam o čemu većina cura priča. 

Rodila sam u Bjelovarskom rodilištu. Oko 10 ujutro mi je puknuo vodenjak, otišla sam u bolnicu, koja je preko puta mog stana, u 21 su me poslali u rađaonu i rodila sam u 2:08. Stavili su me na drip, iako su tvrdili da su bili moji trudovi, vezali su me na ctg, babice i doktor su me iz njihove sobe samo pitali da li boli i kada su odlučili da sam dovoljno otvorena rekli su da moram tiskati iako ja nisam imala poriv za to. Totalno su me izmučili i kada su rekli da idemo na vakum, meni su došli trudovi i rodio se moj anđeo. Epi je bila rutinska. MM nije smi biti na porodu. Mihovila su mi donijeli tek oko 9 sati, znači sedam sati nakon poroda i to na moje isključivo inzistiranje. Uspjela sam se izboriti da bude stalno uz mene.

Ono što je meni najteže palo je što sam se osjećala jako usamljeno i uplašeno bez potpore kada mi je trebala, za vrijeme trudova. Osjećala sam se kao da sam na operaciji, a ne da ja rađam. Zbog toga sam dugo ja, a i Mihovil, imala strah od odvajanja, koji sada riješavamo homeopatijom.

Nikada nisam imala problema oko toga želim li drugo dijete. Ne bojim se poroda jer znam da može biti drugačije i sada znam kako to postići. Tek sa sada osjećam spremnom proći to iskustvo ponovo, ali drugačije.

----------


## erik

[quote="Mihovil"]

Ono što je meni najteže palo je što sam se osjećala jako usamljeno i uplašeno bez potpore kada mi je trebala, za vrijeme trudova. Osjećala sam se kao da sam na operaciji, a ne da ja rađam. Zbog toga sam dugo ja, a i Mihovil, imala strah od odvajanja, koji sada riješavamo homeopatijom.

najviše me smeta što okolina i obitelj izjave poput ovih smatraju nezrelim
i kao -trebala bi biti jača, preosjetljiva si  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zhabica

> totalno mi je zao da vecina zena cak bude s tim zadovoljna :/


ipak ne mogu izdrzat i moram reagirat na ovo. bas me bocnilo kad sam procitala. 

naime, ja sam jedna od onih koja je zadovoljna svojim bolnickim porodom. nije bilo onako kako sam zamisljala i imam par pitanja za koja bi volila dobit odgovore, znam kako cu drugi put postupi ali nemam traume - i dalje to smatram naljepsim iskustvom u zivotu. 

to je MOJ porod u kojem je rodjeno MOJE i mm-ovo Dijete, porod na kojem sam ja bila Zena koja je bila Hrabra, Snazna, Slaba, Placljiva, Uplasena, Jaka, Umorna, Puna energije, Nasmijana, Sretna, Svoja. 

ne mislim da je itko nastetio mojoj osobnosti, snazi, hrabrosti niti postovanju. 

zadovoljna sam. 

zato mi je tesko procitat da je nekome "zao sto sam zadovoljna" iako znam da ne mislis na mene konkretno jer ni ne znas moju pricu, ali samo hocu rec da mi je ruzno zazvucalo, a mislim i da nije fer takva izjava. 

ja ne zalim tebe (niti ikoju drugu zenu koja je tako odlucila) jer si izabrala nacin na koji zelis rodit i to ostvarila, dapace, podrzavam tvoju zelju i snagu iako ja najvjerovatnije ne bi tako, i bas mi je zasmetalo to "zao mi je" jer mi zvuci superiorno.  :/ 

ja sam zadovoljna i ne zelim da me itko zali zbog mog iskustva koje je drugacije od njegovog. 

na temu: *erik* imas pravo na svoje osjecaje, to sto se ruzno osijecas u vezi poroda ne znaci da si slaba, nezrela, preosjetljiva, i meni je isto bio grc kad sam citala ali ne zbog svih intervencija nego zbog tvojih osjecaja koje si dozivjela tada. 

iskreno mi je zao sto nije proslo onako kako si zeljela i nadam se da ces zalijecit emocionalne rane, za koje se potpuno slazem da ih ljudi cesto zanemaruju, a da znaju bolit jace i duze od fizickih. 

placi, pisi, pricaj, razmisljaj, stogod ako ce ti pomoc da rijesis to sama sa sobom i odvazis se na drugo dijete. 

samo nemoj donosit ruzne zakljucke o sebi i ne dopusti da ti ih namecu. 

ja mislim da je hrabro i zrelo sto pricas/pises o tome i sto to zelis rijesit. problem je vazno i prepoznat da bi ga moga rijesit, a ti si to vec napravila.   :Kiss:   :Love:  

sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## erik

zhabica, glupo je da govorim što je netko mislio reć,
ali mislim da je mikka mislila na one majke, koje nisu zadovoljne porodom, 
ne usude se to sebi priznati i "zadovoljne su".

važno je kako se osjećaš, znaći ako jesi zadovoljna, iskreno zadovoljna,
predivno! ali puno njih samo slegnu ramenima i "zadovoljni" su a u sebi nose puno tuge, mislim da je na njih mislila.

hvala na podršci, ma gle nije to neki ludi problem,
skužila sam da postoji i riješavam to, da ostanem trudna, prošla bih to najbolje što znam i nebih se opterećivala,
jedino bih se doobro educirala.
ne želim ja imati bezbolan porod i ne znam šta,
samo mi je važno da je prirodan, i znam da ne mogu isplanirati nešto pout trudnoće i kakav će porod biti,
ali mogu razlućiti što želim što ne, i ići u smjeru svojih želja,
a što život donese, ja ću odraditi najbolje što znam, što god to bilo.

hvala ti na podršci  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> na one majke, koje nisu zadovoljne porodom, 
> ne usude se to sebi priznati i "zadovoljne su".


zasto i takve zaliti?

----------


## erik

da, u pravu si.
jedino što je više takvih majki, to će duže i sustav ostajati isti.
što više žene traže za sebe i bebu, to će prije doći promjena...
što se mene tiće nek rodilišta ostanu ista,
ali nek se omoguči da žene mogu rađati i kod kuće tj. nek primalje imaju dozvolu voditi porode u kućama rodilja.

što su žene educiranije to liječnicima daje manje prostora za površnost,
što žene više budu zainteresirane za dojenje to će se više sestre u rodilištima morati mijenjati...

ne možemo se zavaravati i reći da je stanje u rodilištima prihvatljivo,
nije, ne samo što se poroda tiće nego i sveg ostalog.
a promijene kreću od nas samih.

----------


## zhabica

to se u potpunosti slazem.

----------


## erik

evo pitanje za tebe  :Smile:  
bebi moje prijateljice   :Smile:  su drugi dan u rodilištu dali oko 50ml adaptiranog mlijeka,
jer je beba plakala...
i sad mama je prve dane mogla izdojiti 30 ml kolostruma, ali bebi to nije bilo dovoljno...
jeli moguće da je beba bila isključivo na maminom mlijeku -kolostrumu,
da bi joj to bilo dovoljno? mislim da su naglo natrpali to u bebin želudac koji je nakon toga trebao više mlijeka... ne znam se dobro izjasniti, mislim da ćeš shvatiti što mislim reći?

----------


## erik

uz to svaka joj je sestra davala druge savijete,
jedna je vikala, pa šta, niste ni prva ni zadnja koja ne može dojiti!
e kad žene počnu vikati i buniti se na takvo osoblje, 
onda će više žena imati lijepa sjećanja na porod i rodilište...
meni je žao jer žene to trpe..

----------


## zhabica

mislim da si sama sebi odgovorila. 

naravno da bi bebi bio dovoljan kolostrum. 

da su joj dopustili da doji na zahtjev beba bi uzela koliko joj je dovoljno makar cijeli danvisio na siki, a kako se u nasim bolnicama bebe najcesce doje prema rasporedu onda naravno da mu je trebala dohrana u nekom trnutku kad nije beba bila s mamom ili je uzeta ranije i prekinut podoj. 

komentari sestara su mi za  :Crying or Very sad:  

no kao sto si i sama rekla, stvari ce se mijenati ako mi same to budemo htjele i djelovale.   :Heart:

----------


## erik

hvala ti na odgovoru,
meni je to logično, ali ipak pitam, da budem sigurna  :Smile:

----------


## amaranth

> erik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> na one majke, koje nisu zadovoljne porodom, 
> ne usude se to sebi priznati i "zadovoljne su".
> 
> 
> zasto i takve zaliti?


Ja mislim da ih ne treba žaliti ali bi ih trebalo osvijestiti da je u redu biti nezadovoljan. Znam puno majki koje su zadovoljne svojim prestrašnim porodima zato što su i ona i dijete ostali živi kao da je šansa za to bila 50:50?!

----------


## elin

žalosno mi je da smo opet krenuli u nekakvo osvještavanje drugih žena. Meni nije problem što su neke žene zadovoljne porodom u bolnici, meni je problem kako se ja osjećam nakon takvog poroda, a ne osjećam se bajno. I još jedan problem: dugo to nisam htjela sebi priznati. Nećemo valjda opet krenuti u raspravu osvješćivanja, zar ne? Ovo je bila super tema.
Kad čitam postove nekih žena koje su rodile bez intervencija, moram priznati da sam ljubomorna, hoću i ja takav osjećaj i mislim da na njega imam pravo.

----------


## mikka

da, nije neuobicajeno da se ja krivo izrazim   :Embarassed:  

sori, nisam mislila zvucati superiorno, niti se tako osjecam. ali here's the thing. citam neki dan pricu s poroda od lutonjice, za koju znam da je u najmanju ruku informirana zenska i da zna sta hoce. ne mogu da ne primjetim recenice kao sto su "Oko 19 h odlazim na brijanje i klizmu, ali iako sam gotova za 10 minuta, još skoro sat vremena provodim u kupaoni sms-ajući i telefonirajući, *jer želim što više prolongirati to eventualno davanje dripa i dati si šansu da dođu trudovi*", ili "Primalja izlazi nakon njega i uputi mi pobjedonosni smješak, a ja ju u tom momentu obožavam! *Ne mogu vjerovati, fakat idemo prirodno*!!!"

ja sam se na svom prvom porodu isto pribojavala da ce me staviti na carski, pa sam znala reci (trebali su me inducirati u petak, ali su cekali ponedeljak) kao, dali su mi jos 4 dana fore. ja se zbog toga osjecam nekako jadno. zato jer, hteli-ne htjeli, oni odlucuju o nasim tijelima, a ne mi. i to me boli. to mi smeta. zato kazem da mi je zao, jer se zene mire sa tim da netko drugi odlucuje o njihovom tijelu u najintimnijem, najdelikatnijem trenutku u zivotu. ja sam tada bila sretna, kao "dali su  mi dozvolu" da cekam jos malo. kakve to veze na kraju ima s njima?!

zhabice, to "zao mi je" je bilo odraz gorcine iz mog vlastitog iskustva. jer sam ja bila zadovoljna s tim sto mi je netko "dao sansu" da rodim kako sam htjela (?!?!). jos jednom sori ako si se osjetila povrijedeno, sigurno mi to nije bila namjera.

----------


## zhabica

> jos jednom sori ako si se osjetila povrijedeno, sigurno mi to nije bila namjera.


vjerujem.   :Heart:  





ja mislim da nije na nikome da u ovakvim situacijama "osvjescuje" ona ze koje misli da su "neosvijesteni" osim ako netko ne trazi pomoc u rjesavanju svojih problema, no tada je to pomoc i ne bi to nazvala "osvjescivanjem".

----------


## amaranth

> žalosno mi je da smo opet krenuli u nekakvo osvještavanje drugih žena. Meni nije problem što su neke žene zadovoljne porodom u bolnici, meni je problem kako se ja osjećam nakon takvog poroda, a ne osjećam se bajno. I još jedan problem: dugo to nisam htjela sebi priznati. Nećemo valjda opet krenuti u raspravu osvješćivanja, zar ne? Ovo je bila super tema.
> Kad čitam postove nekih žena koje su rodile bez intervencija, moram priznati da sam ljubomorna, hoću i ja takav osjećaj i mislim da na njega imam pravo.


Meni je drago da sam prije poroda naišla na žene koje su mi osvijestile da porod u bolnici ne mora biti onakav kakav se često spominje u pričama s poroda: požurivan i traumatičan. Mirne savjesti sam odbila sve intervencije na porodu i jako sam zadovoljna porodom. Nisam zadovoljna needuciranim osobljem. Strah me drugog poroda kad pomislim da me ti isti čekaju...
Sorry što OPET spominjem osvještavanje drugih žena. Ja sam nova na forumu pa nisam prije sudjelovala na takvom topicu.

----------


## zhabica

> da sam prije poroda naišla na žene koje su mi osvijestile da porod u bolnici ne mora biti onakav kakav se često spominje u pričama s poroda


ja vjerujem da si ti trebala pomoc  i da si je u tom trenutku dobila. ti si zeljela biti "osvijestena" a to nije ono kako sam ja shvatila tvoj prethodni post. 

mislim da govorimo o istoj stvari samo drugim rijecima.   :Wink:  

 :Love:

----------


## erik

jedno je pomoć, drugo osvještavanje.
mene su osvijestili rodini letci naprimjer, a pomogla mi je volonterka sos telefona.
ali ne može se ništa silom, 
oni koji traže, budu osviješteni, oni koji to ne žele, ne žele, vjerovatno im ne treba.

isto s pomoći, neki je jasno traže, neki se ustručavaju, neki misle da ne treba, a treba, ali ako je njihov stav jasan, treba ga uvažiti.

----------


## zhabica

> jedno je pomoć, drugo osvještavanje.
> mene su osvijestili rodini letci naprimjer, a pomogla mi je volonterka sos telefona.
> ali* ne može se ništa silom,* 
> oni koji traže, budu osviješteni, oni koji to ne žele, ne žele, vjerovatno im ne treba.
> 
> isto s pomoći, neki je jasno traže, neki se ustručavaju, neki misle da ne treba, a treba, *ali ako je njihov stav jasan, treba ga uvažiti.*



X

----------


## erik

*E.
Da se razumijemo.* 
 :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## erik

kako smo pametne, nema nam ravnih  :Grin:   :Grin: 

npr. ja posebno!
cijelo sam jutro na forumu a na kuhinji će mi se stvoriti jedna nova vrsta živih stvorenja...
dnevni u totalnom kaosu, ali važno da ja tipkam  :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## erik

a vi ostale nemojte samo reći da tipkate s posla!
sram vas bilo, propade firma!

----------


## zhabica

a kod mene: mm doma   :Grin:  pa i ja na godisnjem   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## amaranth

> isto s pomoći, neki je jasno traže, neki se ustručavaju, neki misle da ne treba, a treba, ali ako je njihov stav jasan, treba ga uvažiti.


A ako se stav zasniva na bapskim pričama da je porod-porod, da je sve u rukama doktora i da ne može biti drukčije a roditi ide neka tebi bliska osoba? Pustila bi je da ide u neznanju i možda doživi traumu ili bi joj pokušala pomoći ili bi je pokušala osvijestiti? Ili bi čekala da rodi pa bi je poslije eventualno tješila? 
Pitam jer imam jednu takvu blisku osobu i ne znam trebam li joj "soliti pamet" ili čekati da vidim ishod?

----------


## krumpiric

a neke su žene jednostavno presretne kad se sve ubrza, kad nema rooming-ina, kad dobiju drip i epiduralnu, kad im dohrane bebu... i šta sad?Nametati?

----------


## erik

:Dancing Fever:  
ovaj smile je zakon!

mm kad dođe doma i vidi me za kompom dobije popizditis opaki,
ali ja mu objasnila nekako zašto ja tipkam pa ajde, tolerira nekako  :Wink:  

kad malo mozgam čudesno je kako se ljudi mogu osjetiti preko neta,
koliko možeš dobiti utjehe, podrške, smijeha, koliko srca mogu narasti i povezati se, a uživo je teško to pronaći, pogotovo ne toliko osoba!

----------


## elin

> a vi ostale nemojte samo reći da tipkate s posla!
> sram vas bilo, propade firma!


tipkam s posla, nek propadne.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ma ne, meni je moj šef super, ali godišnji su, nemam nekaj previše posla, pa si tipkanje mogu priuštiti.

----------


## erik

amaranth, ovisi, ja bih sigurno iskreno rekla što mislim, nježno i nenametljivo, ali pokušala bih sigurno.

a ove mame , krupirić, treba ih pustiti, imaju pravo na svoj izbor...

----------


## amaranth

> a neke su žene jednostavno presretne kad se sve ubrza, kad nema rooming-ina, kad dobiju drip i epiduralnu, kad im dohrane bebu... i šta sad?Nametati?


A zašto ne nametati? Pa zar im nisu nametnuti i drip i epiduralna i dohrana? Stvar je u tome da to nije dobro za DIJETE kojeg se u tom trenutku ništa ne pita. A pitanje je koliko je majka informirana o tome kako drip i epiduralna i dohrana djeluju na njezino dijete. I koliko bi žena na to pristalo kad bi znale za moguće posljedice. 
Sorry na OT. Na spomen nadohrane u bolnici i meni se javljaju traume....

----------


## erik

opet smo na osvještavanju  :Laughing:  

znam!

ovako, sve je onako kako treba biti....

nekima treba nametanje, nekima teško iskustvo, nekima lijepo, nekima samo ovaj forum....

zato nema pravila -nemoj nametati ili budi nametljiva,

napravimo onako kako nam srce kaže, jer možda baš tako treba, za tu osobu, za to iskustvo!

slušajmo svoj glas, jer je svaki primjer drugačiji, ali kad ulazimo u tuđi svijet, činimo to s poštovanjem, čak i ako namečemo nešto, treba znati granicu.

----------


## elin

> A zašto ne nametati?


zato kaj buš ispala dežurna vještica i sektašica i sl. Ali ako ti to ne smeta -nameći, ali očekuj da te možda neće poslušati i još gore da će ti nadjenuti prethodno navedene nadimke i prezirno te gledati. Dakle, moje mišljenje ti je ne, ali budi uz nju u slučaju traume nakon.




> kad malo mozgam čudesno je kako se ljudi mogu osjetiti preko neta, 
> koliko možeš dobiti utjehe, podrške, smijeha, koliko srca mogu narasti i povezati se, a uživo je teško to pronaći, pogotovo ne toliko osoba!


  :Heart:  




> mm kad dođe doma i vidi me za kompom dobije popizditis opaki, 
> ali ja mu objasnila nekako zašto ja tipkam pa ajde, tolerira nekako


i MM je tako u početku, sad se samo smije i veli mi da li se opet rodiram.  :Laughing:  
Ne, cure, bez zazancije sad: meni je forum roda puno pomogao i MM to vidi, pa je sad sve o.k.

----------


## Felix

> Pustila bi je da ide u neznanju i možda doživi traumu ili bi joj pokušala pomoći ili bi je pokušala osvijestiti? Ili bi čekala da rodi pa bi je poslije eventualno tješila? 
> Pitam jer imam jednu takvu blisku osobu i ne znam trebam li joj "soliti pamet" ili čekati da vidim ishod?


zlatno je pravilo da savjet treba dati samo onome tko ga trazi (direktno ili indirektno). nitko ne voli soljenje pameti, a oni kojima se soli pamet cesto reagiraju ofenzivno i tvrdo brane 'svoje pozicije'. tako da je to dvosjekli mac.

ono sto mozes je upitati treba li ju pomoc, zeli li razgovarati o tome, ima li kakvih nedoumica, strahova, zeli li da joj das koji savjet iz svog iskustva i onog sto si naucila, da ju uputis na izvore informacija... ako odbije, promijenis temu i nadas se da ce imati srece u rodilistu.

i to sve ako ti je osoba bas bliska.

dosta mojih kolega na poslu je dobilo djecu u zadnje vrijeme i cesto se prica o svim aspektima roditeljstva, od trudnoce do odgoja. ne mijesam se u te rasprave, vidim da imaju zacrtane stilove roditeljstva, eventualno blago uletim ako se istakne bas totalna glupost (a i to vise zbog toga jer ne mogu istrpiti neistine nego jer mislim da je pametno reagirati i da cu postici nesto).

----------


## krumpiric

moja poanta je ovo što govori flower. Ništa nema od nametanja. Nekom je jednostavno DRAŽE dobit epiduralnu i drip u kombinaciji, pa "pregorit" to bezbolno. Nekom je DRAŽE da je "siguran" da je dijete sito, makar dojenje bilo uništeno.Nekom je DRAŽE (i radi se o nemalom broju ljudi) kad se bebicu odvoji, kad nema rooming-ina.


Toliko jako načitanih, educiranih žena nije uspjelo s dojenjem baš iz ovog gore straha. Dijete je prva odgovornost u životu koju uzimaš skroz i apsolutno na sebe (i tm-a), prebacit dio odgovornosti na lječnika, baku, svekrvu....ne preuzeti teret crvića koji govori "možda se nešto dogodi ako rodim, a nisam priključena na CTG, možda mi je dijete zaista gladno...možda..." lakše je i smanjuje tu predivnu i pretešku odgovornost za nečiji život.
Uzet stvar u svoje ruke, apsolutno, dojiti bez obzira na te riječi, roditi prirodno bez obzira na strah....to je hrabro...iziskuje osobnost i snagu...


već sam to negdje napisala ovo isto, meni je bilo nevjerojatno bitno popravit ne- preuzimanje odgovornosti na porodu preuzimanjem svih ostalih...
nisam dozvolila da na mene utječu riječi tipa "gladan TI je, ne valjda ti mlijeko, hladno mu je, nisi ga dobro obukla...."...takva odgovornost koja je samo na meni pomogla mi je da si pronadjem mjesto pod suncem-ja KAO MAJKA.

----------


## amaranth

> ono sto mozes je upitati treba li ju pomoc, zeli li razgovarati o tome, ima li kakvih nedoumica, strahova, zeli li da joj das koji savjet iz svog iskustva i onog sto si naucila, da ju uputis na izvore informacija... ako odbije, promijenis temu i nadas se da ce imati srece u rodilistu.


  :Heart:  
Hvala Felix

----------


## amaranth

> amaranth prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A zašto ne nametati?
> 
> 
> zato kaj buš ispala dežurna vještica i sektašica i sl. Ali ako ti to ne smeta -nameći, ali očekuj da te možda neće poslušati i još gore da će ti nadjenuti prethodno navedene nadimke i prezirno te gledati. Dakle, moje mišljenje ti je ne, ali budi uz nju u slučaju traume nakon.


Elin, razumijem zašto je tvoje mišljenje da je bolje ne petljati se ali ja sam jedna od onih koja bi i na lakat progovorila tako da ću ipak prihvatiti savjet od Felix. Blago i nježno ću pitati prijateljicu treba li joj pomoć a ako mi se zahvali i odbije a na porodu se ipak razočara, vjerojatno ću se gristi što nisam bila malo više vještica i rekla sve što mislim

----------


## elin

amaranth, napravi kako najbolje znaš i umiješ, to je i jedno što možeš, a ja sam ti ovo napisala jer imam takva iskustva sa ljudima, uopće ne mora biti da će tvoja frendica tako reagirati, u konačnici, ti je najbolje poznaš. I sretno u nagovaranju/nenagovaranju  :Love:

----------


## erik

svi smo drugačiji, a unaprijed možeš procijeniti možeš li nekom bliskom nešto reć ili ne...
poslušaj svoj glas  :Heart:

----------


## elin

erik, idi čisti stan ženo božja, još si na kompu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## erik

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

idem.
obečajem  :Smile:  

aj bok navratim večeras uživajte  :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

> a neke su žene jednostavno presretne kad se sve ubrza, kad nema rooming-ina, kad dobiju drip i epiduralnu, kad im dohrane bebu... i šta sad?Nametati?


To sam si pitanje cesto postavljala i nasla odgovor u ovome:




> nema pravila -nemoj nametati ili budi nametljiva,
> napravimo onako kako nam srce kaže, jer možda baš tako treba, za tu osobu, za to iskustvo!
> slušajmo svoj glas, jer je svaki primjer drugačiji, ali kad ulazimo u tuđi svijet, činimo to s poštovanjem,


Na kraju krajeva, mislim da u dobrobiti djeteta uopce nije zanemariv i psihicki faktor od strane majke - npr. ako je majka sigurna da ne zeli radati bez epiduralne, a to joj se nametne (na ovaj ili onaj nacin), pitam se je li potencijalna steta za dijete od te epiduralne veca ili manja od stete zbog majcinog nezadovoljstva, straha, i sl. ?

Naravno, educiranje (razlicito od osvjestavanja!) je jako bitno - cinjenice uvijek ostaju cinjenice, a kako ce ih netko iskoristiti u svom slucaju, stvar je izbora koji ovisi i o tim objektivnim, ali i subjektivnim faktorima.

Inace, ja sam oduvijek bila nekako "osvjestena" (ah skromnosti moja   :Laughing:  ) u smislu da sam vjerovala da je porod fizioloski proces koji najbolje funkcionira u neometanim uvjetima (pomoglo mi je vjerojatno u tome i ucenje fiziologije), ali bila sam potpuno needucirana u smislu kako to ostvariti, kako se boriti za sebe i svoj izbor...

----------


## argenta

U početku nisam namjeravala čitati ovaj topic, jer sam mislila da u mojim porodima nema bogznašto traumatično. Scenariji više ili manje klasični, imam zdravu djecu i bok. To sam govorila i drugima.

Ali onda sam ga, ipak, pročitala, pa potaknuta nekim tekstovima malo prosurfala na istu temu. I uvidjela sam da traume ne moraju biti tako sveobuhvatne da bi postojale, da porod može biti generalno u redu ali u njemu se mogu javiti i pojedini trenuci s kojima se kasnije teško nositi.

Najteže mi je bilo spoznati da je i u mojim, općenito dobrim porodima, zapravo bilo pojedinosti prema kojima se odnosim na način tipičan za silovane žene: krivicu svaljujem na sebe, o tome ne pričam (iako sam druge pojedinosti poroda ponovila sto puta), nadam se da će "nestati" samo od sebe, umanjujem vrijednost bolnog iskustva pokušavajući ga izbrisati pozitivnim. A cijelo vrijeme mi podsvijest govori da nije sve baš tako.

Meni je drugi porod jako puno pomogao da dobrim dijelom vratim vjeru u sebe i prestanem se optuživati. Znam da to ne funkcionira za svakoga, osobito kad su traume stvarno duboke a posljedice još dugo vidljive, što kod mene nije bio slučaj. Hvala svima koji su imali strpljenja ovo pročitati   :Heart:   Možda nije jako suvislo, ali trebala sam to napisati. Kad se jednom uspijem stvarno očistiti od svih tih negativnih osjećaja i prihvatiti sve što mi se dogodilo, možda zapišem i čitave priče sa svojih poroda, bez uljepšavanja, ali i bez gorčine.

Za one koje i dalje žele još djece: nadam se da ćete pronaći vlastiti način da smognete snage suočititi sa svojom tugom i krenete dalje   :Love:

----------


## erik

argenta dobrodošla na ovu temu   :Smile:  

zanimljivo je kakve nas sve stvari potaknu da razmislimo o svojoj nutrini..
mene je potaknuo porod od prijateljice,
a do onda sam bila zadovoljna svojim porodom,
sad kad gledam, za takav porod nisam trebala putovati u rijeku,
imala bih ga 100% i u puli  :Smile: 

ali svako iskustvo vrijedi!

vjerujem da ćeš i ti posložiti svoj mozaik  :Love:  

evo malo ljubavi za sve naše traume 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maxi

sad sam tek pročitala topic otpočetka.....
meni je stravično iskustvo prvog poroda (da, dobro ste pročitale) završeno carskim počelo blijediti kad sam vrlo brzo ostala ponovo trudna
da nije došlo do takvog obrata moguće da se dan danas ne bih ohrabrila za drugo dijete...
druga trudnoća je ipak došla prebrzo, nisam imala vremena da prodrem u samu sebe i raščistim neke stvari, tako da za drugi carski 18 mjeseci nakon prvog ipak pomalo samu sebe okrivljujem (i čini mi se da nikad neću prestati)
nije da se žalim i znam da ima gorih priča, uvijek ih ima...u savjete vezane za porod se ne upuštam i mudro šutim dok se o tome priča

----------


## maxi

poantu sam zaboravila napisati: kod mene je bilo "klin se klinom izbija" 

nemam odgovor kako izlječiti traumu jer sama sa sobom nisam načistu...

----------


## argenta

> ali svako iskustvo vrijedi!
> 
> vjerujem da ćeš i ti posložiti svoj mozaik


Znam da hoću   :Kiss:   Mislim da je važan korak u tome shvatiti kako ipak postoje neke stvari s kojima se moram suočiti, ma koliko mi to teško bilo.

S druge strane, meni je bilo super što je Kanga pisala o svojim porodima, kako joj je, bez obzira na nesavršenosti, svaki njezin porod bio važan. To i ja osjećam, a mislim da je to slično kad otkrijemo da nam djeca nisu savršena (i naše odgajanje njih), ali su nam svejedno neprocjenjiva iskustva. Makar bili drugi ti koji su nas povrijedili, porodi zapravo puno otkrivaju o nama samima i, u konačnici, nitko nam ih ne može otuđiti. Ja vjerujem da su moja (loša, ali i dobra) iskustva poroda imala svoju svrhu.

----------


## bjuma

imala sam školski primjer divne trudnoće. do zadnjeg dana sam šetala, penjala se uz brdašce (divno moje Sarajevo) do posla. stepenice kao od šale, spremanje kuće isto tako... ma cijelu sam trudnoću bila na nogama. svi mi govorili da ću roditi kao od šale. kad ono...

primljena u bolnicu zbog "silentnog" CTG-a, u 40+6 sedmici. ni centimetra otvorena. sutradan ujutro, nakon vizite moja doktorica predlaže gel za omekšavanje grlića, nakon ubrizgavanja, počinju lagani trudovi, odlazi čep, a u međuvremenu tri užasno bolna vaginalna pregleda (za koje tek sad kontam da su nasilno "otvaranje"). trudovi se javljaju sporadično i nisu toliko jaki. tako dočekujem noć, CTG bilježi trudove, a ja čekam... sestra mi govori da se idem naspavati, jer "nema od poroda ništa, večeras", i ja odem spavati. bude me trudovi, i ja prodišem svaki i nastavim spavati. budim se ujutro, ponovo vizita, spuštaju me u rodilište. ja kontam, šta sad... nakon pola sata, moja doktorica (koja me je vodila) me pregleda i nakon toga dolazi u sobu i kaže mi da je došla da mi kaže da se ona ipak opredjelila za sekciju, ali da ipak želi i moju saglasnost. objasnila mi koje su indikacije. i već dvadeset minuta kasnije, ja sam bila u operacionoj sali. otvorila sam se za 24 sata svega jedan centimetar, CTG nije bio dobar, i beba je bila pred prijetećom asfiksijom. 

ono što ne znam, a pretpostavljam da je bilo, i da me nisu htjeli paničiti je da je E. vjerovatno već bila ispustila mekonij i da se tu noć popriječila u mom stomaku. naravno, to su moja nagađanja. osim toga, kad mi pričaju kako su žene dobro podnijele carski, sa mnom to baš i nije bio slučaj. u postoperativnom periodu nisam smjela jesti ni piti cijela tri dana. bila sam užasno slaba i nije boljela rana, koliko sam bila iscrpljena, i nisam mogla uskladiti disanje dok bih hodala, jer je bilo previše naporno. rez mi je od kuka do kuka. i nisu me šivali onim koncima što sami otpadnu, već onim pravim. i dan danas mi to nije baš jasno, ali najvažnije je da je moja bebana dobro, da je divna i da je gledam kako raste iz dana u dan. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## mamažabica

Slabo stignem do neta ovih dana, uglavnom hvala curama na podršci   :Kiss:  





> sutradan ujutro, nakon vizite moja doktorica predlaže gel za omekšavanje grlića, nakon ubrizgavanja, počinju lagani trudovi, odlazi čep, a u međuvremenu tri užasno bolna vaginalna pregleda (za koje tek sad kontam da su nasilno "otvaranje").


*bjuma* kako si to skužila?

----------


## Kanga

> bez obzira na nesavršenosti, svaki njezin porod bio važan. To i ja osjećam, a mislim da je to slično kad otkrijemo da nam djeca nisu savršena (i naše odgajanje njih), ali su nam svejedno neprocjenjiva iskustva.


Zanimljiva mi je ova usporedba s nesavrsenoscu nas kao roditelja, ali jos mi vise u ovom kontekstu lezi usporedba s nesavrsenoscu odgoja koji smo mi primili od svojih roditelja. Da sam birala svoj odgoj, neke bih stvari sigurno drugacije postavila, na nacin kako danas pokusavam u odgoju svoje djece - nisu to neke drasticne razlike, ali meni su bitne. Ipak, taj je i takav odgoj, pored ostalih faktora, napravio od mene ono sto ja danas jesam i zato mi je sve od neprocijenjive vrijednosti - cak i ono sto bih radije da je bilo drugacije. Malo apsurda ne skodi, dapace   :Smile:

----------


## argenta

Kanga, evo ti jedan  :Love:  (i za onaj drugi topic isto)

----------


## ZIMA

Nije neka mudrost ali je istina - svaki porod je priča za sebe kao što je i svaka trudnoća. Meni je sam porod bio više manje ok ali mi je ostala trauma kad su me odvojili od mojeg malog sunca na nekoliko dana. Sada znam da nije postojao niti jedan medicinski razlog za to nego je sve bila samo rutina. O tome što me čeka idući put ne razmišljam jer to ne mogu predvidjeti ( kao što nisam mogla ni za ovaj ) pa se niti ne živciram ili strahujem jer nema smisla.

----------


## tvrle

> ali mi je ostala trauma kad su me odvojili od mojeg malog sunca na nekoliko dana


Upravo ovo bio je glavni razlog zašto sam tako žarko željela vaginalni porod nakon prvog carskog! Na svu sreću to mi je i pošlo za rukom. Evo sad svaki dan iščekujem treći porod, naravno opet vaginalni, ali sad me već pomalo strah samog poroda iako je moje iskustvo više nego pozitivno...Nadam se ipak "ekspresnom" porodu jer sam već na prošlom pregledu (38+3) bila otvorena 3cm, svaki dan me lagano peru trudovi i sluzni čep se topi...Ipak mi je lakše kad vidim da se tijelo priprema za taj božanstveni događaj!

----------

